# ما معنى هذه الآيات لو تكرمتم؟



## Tolerant (8 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم إخواني المسيحيين.

وأنا أتصفح الإنجيل قابلتني هذه الآيات:

2Th 2:11  ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
2Th 2:12  لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.

فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لها؟

وإن كان في هذا أي إزعاج يمكنكم حذف الموضوع 

وشكرًا مقدمًا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

لا ابدا عادي اهلا بيك اول مره تدخل عندنا يا مرحبااااااااااااااا


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2010)

Tolerant قال:


> *السلام عليكم إخواني المسيحيين.*
> 
> *وأنا أتصفح الإنجيل قابلتني هذه الآيات:*
> 
> ...


 
الأخ* تولرنت*


ليس في سؤالك أي إزعاج. 

لو قرأت الأصحاح كله لتبين لك أنه يتكلم عن الإشارات التي ستسبق مجئ السيد المسيح الثاني.
ولوجدت أيضا تفسير الأية *11* في الأية رقم *10* التي سبقت مباشرة وفي الأية رقم *12 *التي اقتبستها بنفسك. 

8 وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ. 
9 الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ، 
10 وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، *لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا. *
11 وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ، 
12 *لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ،* *بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ*.


لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق = هؤلاء يحبون الكذب، ولهم الاستعداد لقبول الكذب، لأنه يوافق أهوائهم، والله أعطانا حرية إستعمال إرادتنا ومشيئتنا لنكون مسؤولين عن خلاصنا أو ضلالنا وهلاكنا. 

فالمسيح حين جاء جذب إليه محبى الحق، وضد المسيح حين يجئ بجذب إليه محبي الضلال.

*لماذا يسمح الله بالضلال**؟* 

لسبب واحد، أن الناس يكونون رافضين لله طالبين الشر والخطية،
والرب يعطي الإنسان حسب قلبه (قلب الإنسان) ويتمم مشيئته (مشيئة الإنسان)  (مز 20:4)، والناس  الذين لا يريدون المسيح بل يريدون الشر سيعطيهم الله بحسب قلبهم بأن يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال فيصدقوا الكذاب لكي يدانوا بأنفسهم بسرورهم بالاثم ورفضهم للحق (رو 1: 28) + (مت 25 : 29).


----------



## Tolerant (8 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك أختي أمة على هذه الإجابة المنطقية 
ليباركك الرب

والسلام عليكم*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2010)

*هل رأيت يا اخ توليرانت*

*يسمح بالضلال*
*و لا يزيد الناس من كفرهم و رجسهم فهذا حاشا ان ننسبه للاله الحقيقى*

*سعيد بمجيئك للقسم المسيحى اخيرا*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 أغسطس 2010)

ايه دا انا مش مصدق عينيا
توليرانت عندنا في القسم المسيحي !!
يا هلا يا مرحبا
و انا اقول اول ما دخلت القسم حسيت بنور كدة ههههههههههههههه


> السلام عليكم إخواني المسيحيين.


سلام ليك حبيبي يملا قلبك


> وأنا أتصفح الإنجيل قابلتني هذه الآيات:


يا سلام يا سلام
كمان توليرانت بيقرأ الكتاب المقدس !!
المجد للرب


> فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لها؟


ودا سؤال برده يا راجل؟
دا انت تؤمر يا توليرانت
احنا في ديك الساعة لما نشرحلك آية من الكتاب المقدس؟!!


> وإن كان في هذا أي إزعاج يمكنكم حذف الموضوع


يا نهار إس إس .. دا كلام برده يا توليرانت؟
دا القسم زاد نور بوجودك و بسؤالك

الاخت أمة أجابتك و واضح انك فهمت
بس لو ليك أي تعليق او استفسار ياريت تقول .. كان نفسي الحق انا سؤالك عشان انت حبيبي ههههههههههههههه معلش تتعوض
بما انك بدأت تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
اعتقد اننا باذن المسيح هنشوفك تاني في القسم


> وشكرًا مقدمًا


الشكر للرب اللي جابك عندنا 30:​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ تولرنت

اهلا وسهلا لك اخى الحبيب
 منورنا بجد الرب يباركك


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*توليرنت فى قسم المسيحيات
ياللهول
ياريت نشوفك فى اسئلة عميقة كدا ولاهوتية نتناقش فيها 

*


----------



## Tolerant (8 أغسطس 2010)

*



يسمح بالضلال
و لا يزيد الناس من كفرهم و رجسهم فهذا حاشا ان ننسبه للاله الحقيقى

أنقر للتوسيع...


لولا كلامك هذا ما كانت مداخلتي هذه فقد أجابتني الأخت الكريمة ورضيتُ بإجابتها.
أم كلامك هذا فليس في الآية ولا في إجابة الأخت الكريمة التي تسير مع النص الصريح للآية:

 2Th 2:11  ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
2Th 2:12  لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.

يرسل لهم عمل الضلال إلى أن ينقلب عندهم الصدق كذبًا وبالتالي الكذب إلى صدق. والأخت الكريمة تقول:




والناس الذين لا يريدون المسيح بل يريدون الشر سيعطيهم الله بحسب قلبهم بأن يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال فيصدقوا الكذاب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


والأخت تستشهد:

Psa 20:4  ليعطك حسب قلبك ويتمم كل رأيك. SVD
يعطيك رغبات قلبك ويتمم كل مقاصدك.   GNA

Rom 1:28  وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق. SVD
وبما أنهم لم يتخيروا إبقاء الله ضمن معرفتهم، أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن عاطل عن التمييز دفعهم إلى ممارسة الأمور غير اللائقة. ALAB
ولأنهم رفضوا أن يحتفظوا بمعرفة الله ، أسلمهم الله إلى فساد عقولهم يقودهم إلى كل عمل شائن.  GNA
ولما لم يروا خيرا في المحافظة على معرفة الله، أسلمهم الله إلى فساد بصائرهم ففعلوا كل منكر.  JAB

لذا فأنا مع الأخت الكريمة في إجابتها ولستُ معك لأن إجابتها تتسق مع صريح الآية وكذلك مع التفاسير:

"ملاحظات:

2تس 2 : 10-12  
 فالله يمنح الناس حرية أن يتحولوا عنه وأن يصدقوا أكاذيب الشيطان، ولكن عندما يرفضون الحق فسيتحملون عواقب خطيتهم.

شواهد:

1مل 22 : 22 فَأَجَابَ: أَخْرُجُ، وَأُصْبِحُ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ. فَقَالَ ا ...  

1مل 22 : 23 وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ هَؤُلاَءِ ...  


مت 24 : 5 فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ، فَيُضَلِّلُ ...  


رو 1 : 24 لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ، فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ، إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ، لِيُهِينُوا أَجْ ...  


رو 1 : 28 وَبِمَا أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَتَخَيَّرُوا إِبْقَاءَ اللهِ ضِمْنَ مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ الل ." أ. هـ
(التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس)

وتسير إجابة الأخت الكريمة مع الآيات الأخر:

Exo 10:1  ثم قال الرب لموسى: «ادخل الى فرعون فاني اغلظت قلبه وقلوب عبيده لاصنع اياتي هذه بينهم.

Joh 12:40  «قد أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم».

Rom 1:24  لذلك أسلمهم الله أيضا في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم.

Rom 9:17  لأنه يقول الكتاب لفرعون: «إني لهذا بعينه أقمتك لكي أظهر فيك قوتي ولكي ينادى باسمي في كل الأرض».
Rom 9:18  فإذا هو يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء.

أخي الفاضل نحن لا نحدد حكمة الله بعقولنا التي لا يمكن أن تحيط به وبحكمته. 
الله يرحم من يشاء ويقسي قلب من يشاء. يرحم البسطاء الرحماء المؤمنين . ويقسي قلوب الذين أعرضوا عن حكمته ومنهجه عقابًا لهم لا ظلمًا. *


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهم يا اخ توليرانت*
*ما اعتراضك على كلامى ؟!*

*اين فهمت فى اى اية او من اى اجابة ان الله يزيد الناس من كفرهم كى تعترض على كلامى؟*


----------



## Tolerant (8 أغسطس 2010)

*



فى اى اية او من اى اجابة ان الله يزيد الناس من كفرهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل أعيدها لك مرة أخرى؟. أعيدها لك مما سبق من الآيات:

1- الله يرسل عمل الضلال للذين لم يؤمنوا فينقلب لديهم الكذب صدقًا.

2- الله يسمح لروحه أن يقوم بما يلي:

1Ki 22:19  وقال: [فاسمع إذا كلام الرب: قد رأيت الرب جالسا على كرسيه، وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره.
1Ki 22:20  فقال الرب: من يغوي أخآب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد؟ فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.
1Ki 22:21  ثم خرج الروح ووقف أمام الرب وقال: أنا أغويه. وسأله الرب: بماذا؟
1Ki 22:22  فقال: أخرج وأكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبيائه. فقال: إنك تغويه وتقتدر. فاخرج وافعل هكذا.

3- الله أغلظ قلوب فرعون وعبيده.

4- الله أعمى عيون الذين لم يؤمنوا وأغلظ قلوبهم حتى لا يبصروا فيرجعوا (يتوبوا) فيشفيهم.

5- الله يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء.

6- الله يقسي قلوب الذين لم يؤمنوا حتى يختارون الحرب فيبيدهم فيها:

Jos 11:20  لأنه كان من قبل الرب أن يشدد قلوبهم حتى يلاقوا إسرائيل للمحاربة فيحرموا, فلا تكون عليهم رأفة, بل يبادون كما أمر الرب موسى.

أشكرك.*


----------



## fredyyy (8 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *2- الله يسمح لروحه أن يقوم بما يلي:*
> 
> *1ki 22:19 وقال: [فاسمع إذا كلام الرب: قد رأيت الرب جالسا على كرسيه، وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره.*
> *1ki 22:20 فقال الرب: من يغوي أخآب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد؟ فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.*
> ...


 

*في تعبيرك أن روح الله ... يسمح الله *

*بأن يخرج ليُغوي *
*يخرج ليكون روح كذب *

*الله لا يأمر روحه ولا يتكلم معه في وجود جند السماء *

*بل يأمر من جند السماء لفعل أمر ( الله يعرف ماذا يفعل جيدًا )*

*حتى وإن لم يفهم الانسان قصده *

*فالله يُحب الانسان ( خليقته ) لكن إذا أصر الانسان على عناده في الرفض *

*يحرِم الانسان نفسه من رحمة الله التي تعمل لخلاصه *

*فتتسارع قوى الشر تجاه ذلك الانسان لإغوائه وذلك ( دون الخروج عن سيطرة الله الكاملة على كل شئ ) *
الملوك الثاني 17 : 16 
وَتَرَكُوا جَمِيعَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِمْ وَعَمِلُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ مَسْبُوكَاتٍ عِجْلَيْنِ، 
وَعَمِلُوا سَوَارِيَ *وَسَجَدُوا لِجَمِيعِ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ،* وَعَبَدُوا الْبَعْلَ. 

دانيال 4 : 35 
وَحُسِبَتْ جَمِيعُ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ كَلاَ شَيْءَ *وَ**هُوَ يَفْعَلُ كَمَا يَشَاءُ *فِي* جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ* 
وَسُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ *وَلاَ يُوجَدُ* مَنْ* يَمْنَعُ يَدَهُ أَوْ يَقُولُ لَهُ مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 2th 2:11  ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
> 2th 2:12  لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.
> ...



*
بالتأكيد ستعرف المعنى عندما تقل لنا لماذا اقتطعت الآيات بالرغم من انها مبنية على امر سابق كما هو واضح بكلمة " ولأجل هذا " وعليه انا اسألك من هو " عمل الضلال " ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الايات كاملة دون اقتطاع وهى تشرح نفسها بنفسها
** وَالآنَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا يَحْجِزُ حَتَّى يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.*
*7 لأَنَّ سِرَّ الإِثْمِ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ الآنَ،*
*8 وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ.*
*9 الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،*
*10 وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا.*
*11 وَلأَجْلِ هذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،*
*12 لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.*
*13 وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَيَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَشْكُرَ اللهَ كُلَّ حِينٍ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْمَحْبُوبُونَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، أَنَّ اللهَ اخْتَارَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِتَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ وَتَصْدِيقِ الْحَقِّ.*
*14 الأَمْرُ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ إِلَيْهِ بِإِنْجِيلِنَا، لاقْتِنَاءِ مَجْدِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.* 
*الايات بتتكلم بصورة اساسية عن نهاية الزمان وزمن الدجال اللى هياتى بايات كاذبة وعجائب بقوة الشيطان
والسائرون خلفه كذبوا الحق المطلق وصدقوا الاعيب ابليس
لاجل هذا سيسمح الله بانتشار الكذب والاثم وياتى عليهم دينونة الله العادلة*
*فى فرق بين الارداة والسماح
ارادة الله هى كذلك*
* الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.
ولكن كل شى فى الخليقة وان كان يخالف ارادة الله ولكنه يخضع تحت سلطان الله ويحدث بسماح منه
والله تركهم لقلوبهم ورغبتهم فى الشر
ولكم يكن هو السبب فى الضلال والشر
*


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2010)

*



هل أعيدها لك مرة أخرى؟. أعيدها لك مما سبق من الآيات:

1- الله يرسل عمل الضلال للذين لم يؤمنوا فينقلب لديهم الكذب صدقًا.

2- الله يسمح لروحه أن يقوم بما يلي:

1ki 22:19 وقال: [فاسمع إذا كلام الرب: قد رأيت الرب جالسا على كرسيه، وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره.
1ki 22:20 فقال الرب: من يغوي أخآب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد؟ فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.
1ki 22:21 ثم خرج الروح ووقف أمام الرب وقال: أنا أغويه. وسأله الرب: بماذا؟
1ki 22:22 فقال: أخرج وأكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبيائه. فقال: إنك تغويه وتقتدر. فاخرج وافعل هكذا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا حبيبى*
*الله لا يضل او يغوى احدا*

*اقرا التفسير لتفهم*

*تفسير ابوانا انطونيوس فكرى :*
*ظنّ آخاب أن ما نطق به ميخا النبي ليس من قبل الرب،* بل من قبل قلبه المملوء حقدًا عليه. حاول أن يقنع يهوشافاط بأن ما تنبَّأ به الأربعمائة نبي وصدقيا بن كنعنة هو حق. وأن ما نطق به ميخا نابع عن عداء شخصي بينه وبين الملك. *من يحمل في قلبه بغضة وحقدًا، يرى حتى في قلوب الأنبياء بغضة وحقدًا، يعكسون ما في داخلهم على الآخرين.*
*"وقال: فاسمع* *إذًا* *كلام الرب،*
*قد رأيت الرب جالسًا على كرسيه،*
*وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره.*
*فقال الرب: من يغوي آخاب، فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد؟*
*فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.*
*ثم خرج الروح ووقف أمام الرب وقال: أنا أغويه.*
*وقال له الرب: بماذا؟*
*فقال: أخرج وأكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبيائه.*
*فقال: أنَّك تغويه وتقتدر، فأخرج وأفعل هكذا.*
*والآن هوذا قد جعل الرب روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبيائك هؤلاء،*
*والرب تكلَّم عليك بشرٍّ" [19-23].*

في هذه الرؤيا يؤكِّد ميخا النبي أنَّه وإن كان واقفًا أمام ملكين يحوط بهما 400 نبيًا كذابًا وجمهور من الشعب، فإنَّه يتمتَّع بالوقوف أمام الرب نفسه، ملك الملوك، الجالس على عرشه السماوي، يحيط به جند السماء عن يمينه ويساره. صاحب سلطان على ملوك الأرض. أنَّه يسمح بروح الأعداء أن يضلِّل الملك بسبب شرُّه. 
·      لا يخاف من ملوك أرضيِّين لأنَّه في حضرة ملك الملوك السماوي.
·      يرى الجند السمائيِّين عن اليمين يرسلهم الرب للرحمة، وجنود عن اليسار يرسلهم للتأديب. كأنَّه يقول لهم لقد انتهى دور الرحمة أمام إصرارك على الشرّ، وجاء وقت التأديب. 
·      لله سلطان أن يقيم ممالك ويزيلها. يهب روح الحق والحكمة *ويسمح أيضًا لروح التضليل أن يعمل في أبناء المعصية.*
·      لدى الله طرق كثيرة لتحقيق إرادته المقدَّسة،* والسماح للشرّ أن يغوي الأشرار.*
·      *أن الذين حوله من أنبياء إنَّما يحملون روح الغواية والتضليل.*
هكذا قدَّم ميخا النبي لآخاب تحذيرًا خطيرًا، واضحًا ومفصَّلاً. لم ينشغل ميخا بالدفاع عن نفسه، وتأكيد أنَّه لا يحمل كراهيَّة لشخصيَّة للملك. إنَّما كشف بروح النبوَّة عن منظر سماوي،* وهو أن الرب قد سمح بإغواء آخاب خلال روح الكذب، لأنَّه ترك الحق وطلب الكذب، فيشرب من الكأس التي ملأها. *
الله في حبُّه يقدِّم روح الحق لطالبيه،* أمَّا الذين يصرُّون على المقاومة فيعطيهم فرصًا كثيرة للتعرُّف على الحق، وأخيرًا يسمح لعدوّ الخير أن يغويهم* ماداموا قد سلَّموا حياتهم وقلوبهم بين يديه.


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ Tolerant

أراك تخلط الأمور ببعضها فمهلاً و لنأخذ نقاطة نقطة نقطة.



Tolerant قال:


> *
> 1- الله يرسل عمل الضلال للذين لم يؤمنوا فينقلب لديهم الكذب صدقًا.
> *



إستشهادك بنص رسالة تسالونيكي الثانية إستشهاد خاطئ لدعم ما تحاوي نسبه للكتاب المقدس وهو ان الله يضل البعض لكي تخرج أنت من مأزق الضلالة في عقيدتك.

و للتوضيح، تابع معي النقاط التالية:

1. الله لم يرسل عمل الضلال لكي لا يؤمنوا به و يبقوا في ضلالهم، بل لكي يصدقوا كذب الشيطان الذي سيكذب و يضل الكثيرين. الناس الذين سيقوم الشيطان بتضليلهم هم الأشخاص الغير مؤمنين بل الرافضين للإيمان و بالتالي غير محمين ضد أكذايب الشيطان التي لها علاقة بمجسئ المسيح الثاني

2. الله لم يضل من يشاء و لم يهدي من يشاء. اختيار الحق من عدمه هو قرار الإنسان نفسه و الله لا يتدخل به. فالله كما قلنا سيحمي المؤمنين به من ضلالة الشيطان و سيُسلم الغير مؤمنين لأكاذيبه

3. المعنى الصحيح للنص الكريم هو ان الله سيسمح للشيطان ان يضل و ليس ان الله مُسبب الضلال نفسه.
الكتاب المقدس واضح و صريح بشأن النبي الكذاب و إقتراب مجئ المسيح، فستكون هناك اعاجيب كاذبة بإسم الشيطان كمحاولة لكسب البعض و المعروف ان عمل الضلال هو عمل الشيطان، الذي هو ضد عمل الله.
الله هنا بحسب معرفته المسبقة للأمور، عرف النتيجة هذه، اي من لا يؤمن سيقع تحت يد الشيطان و أكاذيبه، فنُسب العمل له بسبب معرفته المسبقة و بسبب ذكره المسبق للنتيجة و بسبب سماحه للشيطان بهذه العمل على الذين لم يؤمنوا، كنتيجة على عدم إيمانهم.

أنتظر تعليقك قبل الإنتقال للنقطة الثانية.


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2010)

*



- الله أغلظ قلوب فرعون وعبيده.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا حبيبى*
*لم يغلظه و لا يحزنون*

*شرح البابا شنودة*

*



ما معنى أن الله قسى قلب فرعون، كما ورد في (خر 3:7). هل الله هو سبب قساوة فرعون؟! إذا لماذا عاقبه؟·

عبارة قسى قلبه، تعنى تركه لقساوته. أى تخلت عنه النعمة، فبقى قاسياً. وهذا يذكرنى عن الفاجرين في أول الرسالة إلي رومية: " وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم، أسلمهم الله إلي ذهن مرفوض، ليفعلوا ما لا يليق " (رو28:1). وعبارة " ذهن مرفوض " هنا تعنى " مرفوض من النعمة " .. أى إنها حالة تخلى من النعمة، فعلوا فيها ما لا يليق. وهذا هو الذى حدث مع فرعون، تخلت عنه النعمة بسبب قساوته. وهذا واضح من قول الكتاب قبل ضربة الأبكار " وكان لما تقسى فرعون عن إطلاقنا.." (خر 15:13)... الناس هم الذين يتقسون، لهذا قال الكتاب " إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم " (عب9،7:3) (مز 8،7:95). وفرعون كان قلبه قاسياً، لم تصلح معه الإنذارات ولا الضربات لاستمراره في رفض عمل النعمة، تخلت عنه النعمة، فرجع إلي قساوته التى فارقته جزئياً أو ظاهرياً أثناء عمل النعمة فيه. فقيل أن الرب قسى قلب فرعون، أى تركه لطبيعته القاسية. أسلمه إلي ذهنه المرفوض من النعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أغسطس 2010)

اولا وقبل اى شئ .. اشكرك استاذ توليرنت على وجودك معنا وعلى اخلاقك العالية

الله لا يزيد الانسان ضلالة .. فهو يهدى ولا يضل احد .
قد يترك الله الانسان لضلالته ولكن الله لا يضل احد .



> *هل أعيدها لك مرة أخرى؟. أعيدها لك مما سبق من الآيات:*
> *1- الله يرسل عمل الضلال للذين لم يؤمنوا فينقلب لديهم الكذب صدقًا.*


سبق وشرحت الاستاذة امة هذة الاية .



> *2- الله يسمح لروحه أن يقوم بما يلي:*
> 
> *1Ki 22:19 وقال: [فاسمع إذا كلام الرب: قد رأيت الرب جالسا على كرسيه، وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره.*
> *1Ki 22:20 فقال الرب: من يغوي أخآب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد؟ فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.*
> ...


الروح الذى تكلمت عنه الايات .. هو الروح النجس ( الشيطان ) .
الله يسمح بالشر ولكنه لا يبعث الشر .

*الشرح.*
عندما اراد اخاب الصعود لمحاربة بنهدد ملك ارام ..
استعان بانبياء البعل .. وسمع منهم بانه سينتصر على ملك ارام .

وبناءا على طلب يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا .. فهو استدعى ميخا النبى وهو يعلم ان ميخا النبى سيتكلم بعكس ما قيل منهم ووصف نبواته بالشر .

( 1مل 22: 8 ) فَقَالَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيَهُوشَافَاطَ: « إِنَّهُ يُوجَدُ بَعْدُ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ لِسُؤَالِ الرَّبِّ بِهِ، وَلكِنِّي أُبْغِضُهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَنَبَّأُ عَلَيَّ خَيْرًا بَلْ شَرًّا، وَهُوَ مِيخَا بْنُ يَمْلَةَ».

اذن آخاب ضال ( لانه اعتمد على انبياء البعل ) .. ولم يكتفى بذلك بل كره ان يسمع كلام النبى الحقيقى المرسل من الاله الحقيقى ووصف كلامه بالشرير ( أُبْغِضُهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَنَبَّأُ عَلَيَّ خَيْرًا بَلْ شَرًّا، )

لذا فظهر الله فى الرؤيا لميخا .. وبين فى الرؤية ان الله لم يمنع روح الشر من ان ينزل ويضله حتى ان الرؤية توضح ان الضلال الذى سيجلبه الشيطان هو ممثل فى الكلام الكاذب لانبياء البعل ..

وعندما اتى اخاب بميخا .. اخبره ميخا بالرؤية التى اعلنها الله له .. اما اخاب فبدل من ان يعلن انه اخطأ ويرجع الى الله .. ارجع النبى الى سجنه ودخل الحرب .


*الغريب والعجيب فى الامر*
1- اخاب كان يعلم ان ميخا سيتنبأ عنه بالصدق .. ولكنه لم يريد ان يسمع 
2- الله سمح للشيطان بان يتكلم الروح الشرير فى انبياء البعل بالكذب .
*3- الله وضع له المنفذ .. حيث ان الله وضح خطة الشيطان ( تالتكلم بالكذب فى افواه انبياء البعل ) فى رؤية لميخا النبى و سمح لميخا النبى بان يعلن تلك الرؤية لاخاب الشرير حتى يرتدع ويعلم ان الله قد فارقه حتى يقدم توبة .*
*4-لكن اخاب لم يسمع لميخا .. حتى بعد ان اخبره ميخا بتلك الرؤية .*

لو كان الله يريد ضلالة اخاب .. فلماذا اذن اعطى الرؤية لميخا النبى ولماذا سمح لميخا بأن يعلن هذة الرؤية لآخاب ..

فهل ينفع حد دلوقتى يقول ان الله اضل اخاب !!؟؟

ولهذا مغزى روحى .
إذا كان الانسان شرير ولا يطلب الله .. فالله سيتركه لعمله ولسلطان الشيطان الكامل عليه .
ولكن إن كان الانسان مرتبط بالله .. فالله لن يسمح للشيطان بان يجربه تجربة صعبة اصعب من احتمال الانسان لهذة التجربة .



> *3- الله أغلظ قلوب فرعون وعبيده.*


( خر 10: 1 )ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِنِّي أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْنَعَ آيَاتِي هذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ.

هل تعرف معنى ان الله اغلظ قلب فرعون .. 
لنترك الكتاب المقدس يجيب .
( 7: 22 ) وَفَعَلَ عَرَّافُو مِصْرَ كَذلِكَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ. فَاشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ. ( كما تكلم الرب مع موسى وقال له عما سيكون من فرعون )
( 8: 15 ) فَلَمَّا رَأَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَصَلَ الْفَرَجُ أَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ. 
( 8: 32 ) وَلكِنْ أَغْلَظَ فِرْعَوْنُ قَلْبَهُ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أَيْضًا فَلَمْ يُطْلِقِ الشَّعْب
( 9: 34 ) وَلكِنْ فِرْعَوْنُ لَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّ الْمَطَرَ وَالْبَرَدَ وَالرُّعُودَ انْقَطَعَتْ، عَادَ يُخْطِئُ وَأَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ. 

ولنرى هذة الاية الجوهرية التى تشرح الموضوع كله .
( خر 7: 14 ) ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ غَلِيظٌ. قَدْ أَبَى أَنْ يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ.

الخلاصة :
استخدم الله رفض فرعون وقساوة قلبه.. فى عمل الايات والمعجزات فى مصر وبهذة الايات سيكون لدى الاسرائيلين ( الشعب الغليظ الرقبة ) الدافع لعدم الانخراط فى عبادة الاوثان او ترك الاله الحقيقى فى هذة المرحلة المبكرة من عمر الانسان مع الله .. 


" ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِنِّي أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْنَعَ آيَاتِي هذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ "
تعنى ان الله استخدم غلاظة قلب فرعون (الموجودة اساسا) فى عمل الايات .

عندما نقول ان الله اغلظ قلب فرعون فهى = اسلمه الله الى ذهنه المرفوض واستخدم عصيانه ورفضه فى عمل الايات .


> *4- الله أعمى عيون الذين لم يؤمنوا وأغلظ قلوبهم حتى لا يبصروا فيرجعوا (يتوبوا) فيشفيهم.*


هذة الاية موجودة فى يوحنا 12: 40 هى اية مقتبسة عن اشعياء النبى
القديس يوحنا لم يقتبس الاية حرفيا ولذا عند التفسير فنحن نرجع للاية الاصلية التى تم عنها الاقتباس
فلكى تعرف معنى هذة الاية .. يجب ان نرجع الى الاية التى اقتبس منها القديس يوحنا .. وهى فى اشعياء 6

Isa 6:9 فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا، وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَارًا وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. 
Isa 6:10 غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمَ بِقَلْبِهِ، وَيَرْجعَ فَيُشْفَى». 

المعنى واضح جدا .. 

الله يدعوهم لان يسمعوا كلامه وينظروا عجائبه .. ولكن النتيجة هى انهم لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون . والسبب انهم اغلظوا قلبهم بنفسهم وبارادتهم .
عندما يتوبون ..يرجع اليهم ويشفيهم .​


وهذا واضح جدا فى كل العهد القديم وخاصة فى سفر القضاة وسفر الملوك والاخبار .


واقتبس القديس متى ولوقا نفس الاية
​
Matt 13:14 فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ الْقَائِلَةُ: تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ، وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ. 
Matt 13:15 لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْب قَدْ غَلُظَ، وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ، وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ، وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ، وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ. ​



Luke 8:10 فَقَالَ:«لَكُمْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، وَأَمَّا لِلْبَاقِينَ فَبِأَمْثَال، حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. 

اعتقد ان المعنى قد وضح الان ..

لنرجع الى اية يوحنا 

John 12:40 «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ، وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ، وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ، وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». ​ 

اعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم = تركهم لعماهم وغلاظة قلوبهم ولرفضهم فى ان يبصروا الحقيقة .. ولكن عندما يرجعون فهو يرجع اليهم ويشفيهم​


فان رجعنا لله فهو سيرجع الينا .
قال ملاخى نبى الله

Mal 3:7 «مِنْ أَيَّامِ آبَائِكُمْ حِدْتُمْ عَنْ فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهَا. ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ أَرْجعْ إِلَيْكُمْ، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. فَقُلْتُمْ: بِمَاذَا نَرْجعُ؟ ​
​






فمثلا اخاب ملك اسرائيل .. كان فاجر وسار فى خطايا اجداده وبنى بيوت للبعل وسوارى وغيرها ..​
فتنبأ ايليا النبى بفنائه هو وايزابل وكل عائلته وتنبأ بان من مات منهم فى المدينة تأكله الكلاب ومن يموت منهم فى الحقل تأكله طيور السماء .

ولنرى رد فعل آخاب
1Kgs 21:27 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَخْآبُ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ، شَقَّ ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلَ مِسْحًا عَلَى جَسَدِهِ، وَصَامَ وَاضْطَجَعَ بِالْمِسْحِ وَمَشَى بِسُكُوتٍ. ​
​



فقال الله
1Kgs 21:29 «هَلْ رَأَيْتَ كَيْفَ اتَّضَعَ أَخْآبُ أَمَامِي؟ فَمِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ قَدِ اتَّضَعَ أَمَامِي لاَ أَجْلِبُ الشَّرَّ فِي أَيَّامِهِ، بَلْ فِي أَيَّامِ ابْنِهِ أَجْلِبُ الشَّرَّ عَلَى بَيْتِهِ». ​



الخلاصة . 
الله رحم آخاب بالرغم من الفظائع التى ارتبكها فى كل حياته بمجرد رجوعه واتضاعه .

الله حذر اخاب الشرير من السعى فى طريقه الشرير .
فهل ينفع حد يقول بعد كده ان الله يزيد الضال على ضلاله !!؟؟​


> 5- الله يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء.​


ما علاقة الاية بالموضوع !!؟؟
الله يرحم محبيه .. ويؤدب العاصيين لكى يتوبوا .

انظر ماذا قال سليمان الحكيم احكم اهل الارض
( امثال 3: 12 ) لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَكَأَبٍ بِابْنٍ يُسَرُّ بِهِ. ​ 
ولكنه لايضل احد ...​


> *6- الله يقسي قلوب الذين لم يؤمنوا حتى يختارون الحرب فيبيدهم فيها:*​
> 
> *Jos 11:20 لأنه كان من قبل الرب أن يشدد قلوبهم حتى يلاقوا إسرائيل للمحاربة فيحرموا, فلا تكون عليهم رأفة, بل يبادون كما أمر الرب موسى.*​


بالظبط زى الاية اللى بتقول ان الله شدد قلب فرعون ..
ففى قصة فرعون ذكر الوحى الالهى بالتفصيل ان فرعون اختار طريقه بنفسه حتى ان الرب لم يهلكه فى لحظة . وترك الامر طويلا فى عشر ضربات متتالية 
معطيا له فرصة الرجوع وفى نفس الوقت يستخدم رفضه فى عمل الايات امام شعب اسرائيل .
فالله فقط يستخدم قلبهم الغليظ .​ 
( 8: 15 ) فَلَمَّا رَأَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَصَلَ الْفَرَجُ أَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ. 
( 8: 32 ) وَلكِنْ أَغْلَظَ فِرْعَوْنُ قَلْبَهُ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أَيْضًا فَلَمْ يُطْلِقِ الشَّعْب
( 9: 34 ) وَلكِنْ فِرْعَوْنُ لَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّ الْمَطَرَ وَالْبَرَدَ وَالرُّعُودَ انْقَطَعَتْ، عَادَ يُخْطِئُ وَأَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ. ​



الله واضح جدا فى كل الكتاب المقدس .
( 1تيموثاوس 2: 4 ) الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.​


----------



## himo (9 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخ tolerant
> 
> أراك تخلط الأمور ببعضها فمهلاً و لنأخذ نقاطة نقطة نقطة.
> 
> ...



عندي بعض الاستفسارات حول هذا الموضوع عامة وحول جوابك استاذ روك خاصة ، فهل لي ان أسال ؟


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*



عبارة قسى قلبه، تعنى تركه لقساوته. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن يمكن تفسير الكلام الصريح بالمجاز المعروف في اللغات السامية. أليس كذلك؟!




فظهر الله فى الرؤيا لميخا .. وبين فى الرؤية ان الله لم يمنع روح الشر من ان ينزل ويضله حتى ان الرؤية توضح ان الضلال الذى سيجلبه الشيطان هو ممثل فى الكلام الكاذب لانبياء البعل ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تقصد أن النص الصريح الذي يقول أن الله أمر الروح الرديء بإغواء آحاب يفسر بأنه لم يأمر على سبيل الحقيقة بل خلى بين آخاب وبين الضلال وهذا على سبيل المجاز؟ هل تقصد هذا وأن هذا الأسلوب معروف في اللغات السامية؟ وإني أراك تفسر بالمجاز:




فالله سيتركه لعمله ولسلطان الشيطان الكامل عليه .

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل توافق على تفسير الكلمات الصريحة بالمجاز؟

وأراك تؤكد على التفسير بالمجاز ولا يفهم الكلام على ظاهره:




أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ 

تعنى ان الله استخدم غلاظة قلب فرعون (الموجودة اساسا) فى عمل الايات .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





الله اغلظ قلب فرعون فهى = اسلمه الله الى ذهنه المرفوض واستخدم عصيانه ورفضه فى عمل الايات .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





اعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم = تركهم لعماهم وغلاظة قلوبهم ولرفضهم فى ان يبصروا الحقيقة .. ولكن عندما يرجعون فهو يرجع اليهم ويشفيهم

أنقر للتوسيع...





5- الله يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء.

ما علاقة الاية بالموضوع !!؟؟
.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل علاقته وثيقة بالموضوع. اقرأ تفسير ألبرت بارنز:




it does not mean to exert a positive influence, but to leave a sinner to his own course, and to place him in circumstances where the character will be more and more developed; see the note at joh_12:40.​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الآية لا تعني أن الله يفرض هذا فرضًا ولكن يترك المذنب لما اختاره ..... انظر (يو 12: 40)

وتفسير jfb يربطها بالموضوع نفسه:




by judicially abandoning them to the hardening influence of sin itself (psa_81:11, psa_81:12; rom_1:24, rom_1:26, rom_1:28;

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعدل أسلمهم للقساوة الناتجة عن ذنوبهم . انظر (مز 81: 11 ، 12 - رو 1: 24 ، 26 ، 28)

إذن هل تقصد أن:

يرحم (نص صريح) = تعني يرحم بنفسه بالفعل (صريح)
يقسي (صريح) = يتركه لقساوته (مجاز)
يرسل الشيطان ليضل آخاب وغير آخاب (صريح) = يخلي بينهم وبين الشياطين فلا يمنع الشياطين عنهم (مجاز)

هل تقصد هذا فعلًا؟

انتظر ردك 

وشكرًا*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أغسطس 2010)

> *إذن يمكن تفسير الكلام الصريح بالمجاز المعروف في اللغات السامية. أليس كذلك؟!*


على حساب سياق النص بنفهم الكلام ... ولكن كلامك ليس قاعدة ابدا .
*



هل تقصد أن النص الصريح الذي يقول أن الله أمر الروح الرديء بإغواء آحاب يفسر بأنه لم يأمر على سبيل الحقيقة بل خلى بين آخاب وبين الضلال وهذا على سبيل المجاز؟ هل تقصد هذا وأن هذا الأسلوب معروف في اللغات السامية؟ وإني أراك تفسر بالمجاز:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*نعم مجازا .. عايز تفهم ازاى يبقى لازم تقرا النص كامل . وتستوعبه .
علشان تفهم ازاى .. يبقى لازم تسأل نفسك سؤال .. لماذا جعل الله الرؤيا لميخا النبى ؟؟
الله كلى العلم وهو يعلم ان آخاب سيحضر ميخا وسيسمع الرؤية بالتفصيل ؟

الرؤية هى نوع من التحذير لاخاب لكى يرتدع .. ولكنه لم يرتدع .

فالله غير مضل .. بل رحيم جدا .
ازاى ؟؟
آخاب ضال ( استعان بالبعل ) 
ولا يريد ان يعرف الحق ( فهو وصف كلام ميخا بكلام الشر )
لكن الله لم يتركه .. بل بعث له ميخا النبى برؤيا توضح ان الله تركه للروح الشريرة بل وحدد ايضا عمل الروح الشرير .
وبعد هذا كله لم يرتدع .

الله بعث الحل لآخاب الذى كان اساسا يرفض سماع كلمة الحق من النبى الحقيقى ميخا . ومع ذلك لم يرتدع آخاب .

فبأى حق تتهم اله الكتاب المقدس بالضلال اذن ؟؟


> *وأراك تؤكد على التفسير بالمجاز ولا يفهم الكلام على ظاهره:*


من قال هذا ؟؟
لازم الاول تفهم النص قبل ما تفسره ..
مينفعش تجيب جملة من وسط الكلام وتفسره ..

وانا كتبتلك ملخص كل نص ولكنك لم تنتبه عن قصد اعتقد .


> *" ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِنِّي أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْنَعَ آيَاتِي هذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ "*
> *تعنى ان الله استخدم غلاظة قلب فرعون (الموجودة اساسا) فى عمل الايات .*


نعم .. 
وهذا هو الدليل
( 7: 22 ) وَفَعَلَ عَرَّافُو مِصْرَ كَذلِكَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ. فَاشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ. ( كما تكلم الرب مع موسى وقال له عما سيكون من فرعون )
( 8: 15 ) فَلَمَّا رَأَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَصَلَ الْفَرَجُ أَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ. 
( 8: 32 ) وَلكِنْ أَغْلَظَ فِرْعَوْنُ قَلْبَهُ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أَيْضًا فَلَمْ يُطْلِقِ الشَّعْب
( 9: 34 ) وَلكِنْ فِرْعَوْنُ لَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّ الْمَطَرَ وَالْبَرَدَ وَالرُّعُودَ انْقَطَعَتْ، عَادَ يُخْطِئُ وَأَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ. 




> *اعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم = تركهم لعماهم وغلاظة قلوبهم ولرفضهم فى ان يبصروا الحقيقة .. ولكن عندما يرجعون فهو يرجع اليهم ويشفيهم *


نعم . كلام صحيح .
ولكى تفهم معنى النص اساسا , ارجع للنبوة الاصلية بحروفها الاصلية وهى مسجلة فى اشعياء وظاهرة حتى للاعمى .
Isa 6:9 فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا، وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَارًا وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. 
Isa 6:10 غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمَ بِقَلْبِهِ، وَيَرْجعَ فَيُشْفَى». 

وكذلك اقتبسه القديس متى ولوقا بنفس الالفاظ الواضحة ..
ولذا فالمعنى الذى قاله يوحنا مقتبسا من اشعياء هو مجازى .

ارجع الى ردى السابق



> *5- الله يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء.*
> 
> *ما علاقة الاية بالموضوع !!؟؟*
> *الآية لا تعني أن الله يفرض هذا فرضًا ولكن يترك المذنب لما اختاره ..... انظر (يو 12: 40)*
> *بالعدل أسلمهم للقساوة الناتجة عن ذنوبهم . انظر (مز 81: 11 ، 12 - رو 1: 24 ، 26 ، 28)*


ممتاز ..
انا سبق ووضحت وقلت .
الله لا يضل احد .. ولكنه قد يترك الانسان لغلاظته . 


> *يرحم (نص صريح) = تعني يرحم بنفسه بالفعل (صريح)*
> *يقسي (صريح) = يتركه لقساوته (مجاز)*
> *يرسل الشيطان ليضل آخاب وغير آخاب (صريح) = يخلي بينهم وبين الشياطين فلا يمنع الشياطين عنهم (مجاز)*
> 
> *هل تقصد هذا فعلًا؟*


ارجع لشرح كل نص .. علشان تفهم ازاى جت .

لما تقطع نص من سياقه اكيد مش هتفهمه .


على فكرة .. انا اكتفيت بتفسير مبسط .. مع العلم انا مكتبتش لحد دلوقتى ولا تفسير واحد من المفسرين ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أغسطس 2010)

> *إذن يمكن تفسير الكلام الصريح بالمجاز المعروف في اللغات السامية. أليس كذلك؟!*


*
لا ..*



> *إذن هل تقصد أن:
> 
> يرحم (نص صريح) = تعني يرحم بنفسه بالفعل (صريح)
> يقسي (صريح) = يتركه لقساوته (مجاز)
> ...



*لا ..



أكرر كلامي لعل توليرانت لا يتجاهله هذه المرّة ..

*


> *2th 2:11 ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
> 2th 2:12  لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.
> 
> فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لها؟
> *


*
**
بالتأكيد ستعرف المعنى عندما تقل لنا لماذا اقتطعت الآيات بالرغم من انها مبنية على امر سابق كما هو واضح بكلمة " ولأجل هذا " وعليه انا اسألك من هو " عمل الضلال " ؟




منتظر الرد ..
*


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*



على حساب سياق النص بنفهم الكلام ... ولكنها ليست قاعدة ابدا .

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل هي قاعدة في كل تفسيراتك للآيات. فالقاعدة هي ما غلب وظهر ، والشاذ هو ما قل وندر. فما بالك إذا كانت تفسيراتك ليس أغلبها بل كلها مجاز في أي شيء يدل على "إغواء الله لعباده" (صريح) = يتركهم لإغوائهم (مجاز). وإلا هات لي آية واحدة صريحة وتفسرها على ظاهرها كالآيات السابقة ومثل ما يلي:

Eze 14:9  فإذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فأنا الرب قد أضللت ذلك النبي, وسأمد يدي عليه وأبيده من وسط شعبي إسرائيل. SVD

Jer 4:10  فقلت: [آه يا سيد الرب حقا إنك خداعا خادعت هذا الشعب وأورشليم قائلا: يكون لكم سلام وقد بلغ السيف النفس]. SVD

بشأن إر 4: 10 يقول آدم كلارك:




The Targum paraphrases this verse thus: “And I said, Receive my supplication, O Lord God; for, behold, the false prophets deceive this people and the inhabitants of Jerusalem, saying, Ye shall have peace.”​

أنقر للتوسيع...


التارجوم يكتب الآية هكذا: "فقلتُ تقبل توسلي يا الله لأن الأنبياء الكذبة (مدعي النبوة) يخدعون هذا الشعب ويخدعون سكان أورشليم قائلين: ستنعمون بالسلام"

وبالتالي يكون التفسير مجازي = الله يتركهم لقوى الشر تغويهم / يتركهم لغوايتهم
وينسب ذلك لنفسه مجازًا.

لذلك تقرأ في تفسير Geneva Bible Translation Notes نفس التفسير:




(h) By the false prophets who promised peace and tranquillity: and thus you have punished their rebellious stubbornness by causing them to hearken to lies who would not believe your truth,​(1Ki_22:23; Eze_14:9; 2Th_2:11).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


"(خدعت الشعب): بواسطة الأنبياء الكذبة الذين وعدوا بالسلام والسكينة وهكذا عاقبتهم (يا رب) على تمردهم بأن جعلتهم ينخدعون بالأكاذيب لأنهم لم يصدقوا كلامك."

يعني النص الصريح يقول أن الله هو الذي خدع الشعب وهو الذي وعدهم بالسلام والاستقرار . ولكن التفسير يعود للمجاز وكذلك الترجوم ويقول أن الأنبياء الكذبة هم الذين خدعوا الشعب وهم الذين قالوا هذا ، ونسب الله لنفسه هذا مجازًا لا حقيقة.

أما بشأن حزقيال 14: 9:

تفسير آدم كلارك:




I the Lord have deceived that prophet - That is, he ran before he was sent; he willingly became the servant of Satan’s illusions; and I suffered this to take place, because he and his followers refused to consult and serve me. I have often had occasion to remark that it is common in the Hebrew language to state a thing as done by the Lord which he only suffers or permits to be done; for so absolute and universal is the government of God, that the smallest occurrence cannot take place without his will or permission​.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


"أنا الرب قد أضللت ذلك النبي: لأنه ادعى من غير أن يُرْسَل ، وأصبح بإرادته عبدًا لتضليل إبليس وقد عانيت (لم أرضَ) (أنا الرب) من وقوع هذا لأنه (النبي الكذب) مع أتباعه رفضوا أن يطيعوني ويخدموني (يعبدوني). وقد لاحظت (أنا آدم كلارك) أنه من الشائع في اللغة العبرية أن تذكر شيئًا وتنسبه لله لأنه حتميًّا وكونيًّا من حكم الله وأن أي حدثٍ مهما كان تافهًا لا يقع من غير إرادته وإذنه."

فهذا مفسر كبير يشهد أن اللغة العبرية تستعمل النص الصريح بأن الله يغوي وهو الذي يتلفظ بألفاظ الغواية ويقول أن هذا مجاز في اللغة بمعنى أن الله يتركهم لغوايتهم وأن قوى الشر هي التي تقول وأن النص الصريح يفيد في أن هذا لا يقع رغمًا عن الله بل من خلال سلطانه.*


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*أخ مولكا "عمل الضلال" هو أي عمل يقلب الصدق إلى كذب والكذب إلى صدق والحقيقة إلى سراب والإيمان إلى كفر والكفر إلى إيمان ، وبالجملة هو تغيير حقائق الأشياء بالتزيين لتبدو على غير حقيقتها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ومازال التهرب عيانا بيانا 

ركز يا توليرانت ...

*


> *أخ مولكا "عمل الضلال" هو أي عمل يقلب الصدق إلى كذب والكذب إلى صدق والحقيقة إلى سراب والإيمان إلى كفر والكفر إلى إيمان ، وبالجملة هو تغيير حقائق الأشياء بالتزيين لتبدو على غير حقيقتها.*


*

لم اقل لك " ما هو عمل الضلال " بل قلت لك " من هو عمل الضلال " هذه واحدة

لم أطلب منك الخروج لعموم الكلمة بل الكلمة في الآيات التي انت بترتها واقتطعتها ولم تأت بالآيات كاملة لتخدع البسطاء ...

لنكرر ...

*


> *2th 2:11 ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
> 2th 2:12  لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.
> 
> فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لها؟*


* بالتأكيد ستعرف المعنى عندما تقل لنا لماذا اقتطعت الآيات بالرغم من انها مبنية على امر سابق كما هو واضح بكلمة " ولأجل هذا " وعليه انا اسألك من هو " عمل الضلال " ؟


نأتي إلى التدليس الأول ...

*


> *
> Jer 4:10  فقلت: [آه يا سيد الرب حقا إنك خداعا خادعت هذا الشعب وأورشليم قائلا: يكون لكم سلام وقد بلغ السيف النفس]. *


*من هنا المتكلم ؟ وما علاقة كلامه بحقيقة الأمر ؟ وما نوع الكلام ؟ هل تقرير لحقيقة ام بكاء وصراخ وعويل !*


*نأتي إلى التدليس الثاني ...*

*كعادة توليرانت في بتر النصوص ، قام بحذف جزء في غاية الأهمية بل هو الأهمية نفسها وقال هو :*



> * Eze 14:9  فإذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فأنا الرب قد أضللت ذلك النبي, وسأمد يدي عليه وأبيده من وسط شعبي إسرائيل. SVD*


*أولاً : لماذا لم تر كلمة " ضل النبي " ؟*
*ثانياً : كلمة " فإذا " كيف استطعت ان تقرر رغم وجودها على انه أمر حدث فعلاً ؟ يا له من تدليس !
ثالثا : نأتي بالنصوص كاملة لنر البتر المتعمد والمقصود

*
* Eze 14:1  فجاء إلي رجال من شيوخ إسرائيل وجلسوا أمامي.*
* Eze 14:2  فصارت إلي كلمة الرب:*
* Eze 14:3  [يا ابن آدم, هؤلاء الرجال قد أصعدوا أصنامهم إلى قلوبهم, ووضعوا معثرة إثمهم تلقاء أوجههم. فهل أسأل منهم سؤالا؟*
* Eze 14:4  لأجل ذلك كلمهم وقل لهم: هكذا قال السيد الرب: كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل الذي يصعد أصنامه إلى قلبه, ويضع معثرة إثمه تلقاء وجهه, ثم يأتي إلى النبي, فإني أنا الرب أجيبه حسب كثرة أصنامه*
* Eze 14:5  لكي آخذ بيت إسرائيل بقلوبهم, لأنهم كلهم قد ارتدوا عني بأصنامهم.*
* Eze 14:6  لذلك قل لبيت إسرائيل: هكذا قال السيد الرب: توبوا وارجعوا عن أصنامكم, وعن كل رجاساتكم اصرفوا وجوهكم.*
* Eze 14:7  لأن كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل أو من الغرباء المتغربين في إسرائيل, إذا ارتد عني وأصعد أصنامه إلى قلبه, ووضع معثرة إثمه تلقاء وجهه, ثم جاء إلى النبي ليسأله عني, فإني أنا الرب أجيبه بنفسي.*
* Eze 14:8  وأجعل وجهي ضد ذلك الإنسان وأجعله آية ومثلا, وأستأصله من وسط شعبي, فتعلمون أني أنا الرب.*
* Eze 14:9  فإذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فأنا الرب قد أضللت ذلك النبي, وسأمد يدي عليه وأبيده من وسط شعبي إسرائيل.*
* Eze 14:10  ويحملون إثمهم. كإثم السائل يكون إثم النبي.*
* Eze 14:11  لكي لا يعود يضل عني بيت إسرائيل, ولكي لا يعودوا يتنجسون بكل معاصيهم, بل ليكونوا لي شعبا وأنا أكون لهم إلها, يقول السيد الرب].*






*ها ، لماذا يا ترى اخفيت كل هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ هل تظن أن إلهنا مضل لمن يشاء ؟

الرب بنفسه يقول " توبوا وارجعوا عن أصنامكم, وعن كل رجاساتكم اصرفوا وجوهكم "  ويقول ايضا ان هذا الضلال معناه " وجهي ضد ذلك الإنسان " و " أجعله آية ومثلا " و " أستأصله من وسط شعبي "*


*منتظر الرد اولا على سؤالي وثانيا على ما دلست ...*​


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأحبة،

الموضوع سيضيع بهذه الطريقة، فالأطراف كثيرة و النقاط كذلك. لذلك دعونا نأخذ إعتراضات الأخ Tolerant نقطة نقطة لكي نُفندها.

الأخ Tolerant، انا بدأت بالنقطة الأولى هنا  			#*17*
الرجاء قرائتها و قراءة ما يدور حولها في ردود الأخوة البقية و قدم لنا ردك و إعتراضك على النقطة الأولى قبل الإنتقال للنقطة التي بعدها.


----------



## mahbh (9 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخوة الأحبة،
> 
> الموضوع سيضيع بهذه الطريقة، فالأطراف كثيرة و النقاط كذلك. لذلك دعونا نأخذ إعتراضات الأخ tolerant نقطة نقطة لكي نُفندها.
> 
> ...


 
قرات الموضوع والردود وفهمت معظمها 
ولكن بقيت عندي بعض الاشكالات
فهل اسال ياعزيزي ماي روك لحين عودة توليرانت


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الأخ الأستاذ ماك روك 
حضرتك تقول:




الله لم يرسل عمل الضلال لكي لا يؤمنوا به و يبقوا في ضلالهم، بل لكي يصدقوا كذب الشيطان الذي سيكذب و يضل الكثيرين. الناس الذين سيقوم الشيطان بتضليلهم هم الأشخاص الغير مؤمنين بل الرافضين للإيمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن أنت لم تنفي أن الله يرسل عمل الضلال ؟
بل نفيت ما بعد "بل" الأولى وأثبت ما بعد "بل" الثانية. يعني يمكن أن أصيغ كلامك كما يلي وصححني إن أخطأتُ:




الله يرسل عمل الضلال  لكي يصدقوا كذب الشيطان الذي سيكذب و يضل الكثيرين. الناس الذين سيقوم الشيطان بتضليلهم هم الأشخاص الرافضين للإيمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فإن قلت أنك لا تقصد هذا بل تقصد النفي وهو أن "الله لا يرسل عمل الضلال" أصلًا ، فهذا ليس تفسير بل هو رفض للآية التي تثبت وأنت تنفي. فإن قلت أنك تقصد أن الله يُخَلِّي بينهم وبين الضلال ، فهذا هو تفسير النص الصريح بالمجاز. وهو الذي وصلنا له فلماذا نعود مرة أخرى لمناقشة غيره؟ 




الله لم يضل من يشاء و لم يهدي من يشاء.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا نفي للآية : يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء. وهذه الآية قد أوردتُها بمصدرها من قبل.
المفروض أن نقر  بالآية لا ننفيها ثم نقول مثلًا: المعنى هو أن الله يرحم من يستحق الرحمة ويقسي قلب من يستحق آلام القسوة ولا يستحق التمتع بالرحمة والسماحة والعفو. وهذا هو تفسيرك لكن نفيك للآية ليس في محله:




الحق من عدمه هو قرار الإنسان نفسه و الله لا يتدخل به. فالله كما قلنا سيحمي المؤمنين به من ضلالة الشيطان و سيُسلم الغير مؤمنين لأكاذيبه.

المعنى الصحيح للنص الكريم هو ان الله سيسمح للشيطان ان يضل و ليس ان الله مُسبب الضلال نفسه.


أنقر للتوسيع...


فكلام الله لا ينفى وإنما يُفَسَّر.

وهذا هو تفسيرك النهائي للموضوع سواء تعلق بآية واحدة أم بعدة آيات على نفس المنوال:




فستكون هناك اعاجيب كاذبة بإسم الشيطان كمحاولة لكسب البعض و المعروف ان عمل الضلال هو عمل الشيطان، الذي هو ضد عمل الله.
الله هنا بحسب معرفته المسبقة للأمور، عرف النتيجة هذه، اي من لا يؤمن سيقع تحت يد الشيطان و أكاذيبه، فنُسب العمل له بسبب معرفته المسبقة و بسبب ذكره المسبق للنتيجة و بسبب سماحه للشيطان بهذه العمل على الذين لم يؤمنوا، كنتيجة على عدم إيمانهم.

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا تفسير مجازي إذ ينسب الرب لنفسه عمل الشيطان من إضلال وغيره مجازًا لا حقيقة . 
إذن هذه الآيات لا تفسر على حقيقتها (من خلال النص الصريح) وإنما تُحْمَل على المجاز. وهذا أقر به المفسر آدم كلارك بعد تأمله في هذا الأسلوب اللغوي الذي وجده منتشرًا في الكتاب المقدس. كما يؤيد هذه النظرة التفسير اليهودي:


The Complete Jewish Bible With Rashi Commentary

10. And I said, "Ah, O Lord God! You have surely misled this people and Jerusalem, saying, 'You will have peace,' yet the sword has reached the soul."	


Surely You have misled: Heb. השא השאת (fa)tenter in O.F.), tempting, an expression like (Gen. 3:13) “The serpent misled me (השיאני),” for the false prophets prophesy for them, You will have peace.​
http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16001/showrashi/true

"يضل / يُغْوِي تعبير يماثل (تك 3: 13) وهو: بالتأكيد أنك أضللت (الشعب) .." ويقصد به الأنبياء الكذبة ونبوءتهم للشعب: ستنعمون بالسلام"

لذلك ترجمتها ترجمة The Net Bilbe ترجمة تفسيرية مجازية وليست ترجمة صريحة كما هي في اللغة العبرية (إر 4: 10). وجعلت النبوءة على لسان الأنبياء الكذبة (كما جاء في الترجوم) وليس على لسان الرب كما يقول النص الصريح:

4:10 In response to all this21 I said, “Ah, Lord God,22 you have surely allowed23 the people of Judah and Jerusalem24 to be deceived by those who say, ‘You will be safe!’25 But in fact a sword is already at our throats.”26​
http://bible.org/netbible/index.htm

وبالنسبة لـ (حز 14: 9) تقول هذه الترجمة أنه يمكن تفسير الآية على ظاهرها وليس مجازًا على أن هذا العمل من الله هو عقاب لمن رفضوا الإيمان:

14:9 “‘As for the prophet, if he is made a fool by being deceived into speaking a prophetic word – I, the Lord, have made a fool of5 that prophet, and I will stretch out my hand against him

5As the Hebrew verbal form is a perfect, it is often translated as present perfect: “I have enticed.” In this case the Lord states that he himself enticed the prophet to cooperate with the idolaters. Such enticement to sin would seem to be a violation of God’s moral character, but sometimes he does use such deception and enticement to sin as a form of punishment against those who have blatantly violated his moral will (see, e.g., 2 Sam 24).​
http://bible.org/netbible/index.htm

"لأن الصيغة العبرية في المضارع التام فقد ترجمناها في المضارع التام: "أنا أضللتُ". وفي هذه الحالة يقر السيد الرب بأنه بنفسه قد أضل النبي (الكذب) ليتعاون مع الزناة. ومثل هذا الإضلال في الذنوب يبدو أنه مخالفة لطبيعة أخلاق الرب ولكنه أحيانًا يستعمل مثل هذا الخداع والإضلال في الذنوب كنوع من عقاب هؤلاء الذين يخرقون بشكل صارخ إرادة الرب الأخلاقية."

فنحن أمام تفسيرين:

1- تفسير يحمل النصوص على ظاهرها كعقاب من الله للذين تعمدوا عدم الإيمان وأصروا عليه.

2- التفسير المجازي وهو أن الله يتركهم لضلالهم وشياطينهم الذين ارتضوهم مستمتعين بذلك وبالجملة يتخلى عنهم.

فبأي التفسيرين تأخذون؟

وشكرأ لك أستاذ ماك روك
وشكرًا لكم جميعكم
وشكرًا للجميع.*


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*أعتذر
خطأ كتابي:
الأستاذ "ماي روك" وليس غيره*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2010)

*من فضلك يا استاذ توليرنت لما تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس تقتبس الايات كاملة دون اقتطاع ما تريد
**14 فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ عِنْدَ اللهِ ظُلْمًا؟ حَاشَا!*
*15 لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ لِمُوسَى: «إِنِّي أَرْحَمُ مَنْ أَرْحَمُ، وَأَتَرَاءَفُ عَلَى مَنْ أَتَرَاءَفُ».*
*16 فَإِذًا لَيْسَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَلاَ لِمَنْ يَسْعَى، بَلْ للهِ الَّذِي يَرْحَمُ.*
*17 لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْكِتَابُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «إِنِّي لِهذَا بِعَيْنِهِ أَقَمْتُكَ، لِكَيْ أُظْهِرَ فِيكَ قُوَّتِي، وَلِكَيْ يُنَادَى بِاسْمِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ».*
*18 فَإِذًا هُوَ يَرْحَمُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ، وَيُقَسِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.*
*19 فَسَتَقُولُ لِي: «لِمَاذَا يَلُومُ بَعْدُ؟ لأَنْ مَنْ يُقَاوِمُ مَشِيئَتَهُ؟»*
*20 بَلْ مَنْ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تُجَاوِبُ اللهَ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجِبْلَةَ تَقُولُ لِجَابِلِهَا: «لِمَاذَا صَنَعْتَنِي هكَذَا؟»*
*21 أَمْ لَيْسَ لِلْخَزَّافِ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الطِّينِ، أَنْ يَصْنَعَ مِنْ كُتْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ إِنَاءً لِلْكَرَامَةِ وَآخَرَ لِلْهَوَانِ؟*
*22 فَمَاذَا؟ إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ، وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُظْهِرَ غَضَبَهُ وَيُبَيِّنَ قُوَّتَهُ، احْتَمَلَ بِأَنَاةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ آنِيَةَ غَضَبٍ مُهَيَّأَةً لِلْهَلاَكِ.*
*23 وَلِكَيْ يُبَيِّنَ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ عَلَى آنِيَةِ رَحْمَةٍ قَدْ سَبَقَ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِلْمَجْدِ،*
*24 الَّتِي أَيْضًا دَعَانَا نَحْنُ إِيَّاهَا، لَيْسَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ فَقَطْ بَلْ مِنَ الأُمَمِ أَيْضًا.*
*المشكلة اللى بيعرضها بولس الرسول هنا هى رغبة اليهود ان يحددوا سلطان الله ويقولوا انت مش من حقك تختار الامم وتضمهم ليك ويصيروا شعب ليك
واكنهم بيقولوا انت تمشى زى ماحنا عايزين مش زى ارادتك انت 
وبولس الرسول سال نفس السؤال اللى سيادتك بتساله
ان كان الله بيصنع اناء كرامة واخر للهوان فاين حرية الانسان ولماذا خلقنى الله هكذا ويدينى هكذا
يرد عليك ويقولك لانه قاوم مشيئته*
*فستقول لي لماذا يلوم بعد لأن من يقاوم مشيئته*
*الجواب موجود فى النص نفسه
من يقاوم مشيئة الله يقع تحت قانون من لا يريد الله لا يغصبه الله على شئ فيظهر ان الله قسى قلبه
ولكن الحقيقة انه هو الذى ترك مشية الله ورفضها بل وقاومها واعطى بولس الرسول اكبر مثل فى البشرية على هذا فرعون الذى عاند الله بدل المرة عشرة وتركه الله لقساوة قلبه واستغل هذة القساوة لكى يظهر عجائبه لشعبه وتركه لعناد قلبه بدل ان قسى قلبه بنفسه فنزع الله من قلبه الرغبة فى معرفته لانه قاومه مرارا وتكرارا فظهر وكان الله هو الذى اقسى قلبه ولكن الحقيقة كامنة داخل فرعون الذى رفص وعاند فى البداية *
*بولس الرسول لا يترك مشكلة بدون حل وبيقدم بصورة رائعة اعتراضات الانسان الغير مؤمن قبل ان ينطق بها ويشرحها بطريقة رائعة اقرا بس الموضوع كله على بعض ولا تقتبس منه ماتريد*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

* «قد أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم».​**
يرجعوا للمسيح من ضلالهم 

يا ريت كل مسلم يفكر في هذه الاية ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2010)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2288366&postcount=26*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

> eze 14:9 فإذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فأنا الرب قد أضللت ذلك النبي, وسأمد يدي عليه وأبيده من وسط شعبي إسرائيل.




*سفر حزقيال الآيات 9 – 11:- 
فاذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فانا الرب قد اضللت ذلك النبي وسامد يدي عليه وابيده من وسط شعبي اسرائيل. ويحملون اثمهم كاثم السائل يكون اثم النبي.
 لكي لا يعود يضل عني بيت اسرائيل ولكي لا يعودوا يتنجسون بكل معاصيهم بل ليكونوا لي شعبا وانا اكون لهم الها يقول السيد الرب.


هنا يتكلم الله عن ماذا سوف يحدث لو ذهب إنسان مرائى يسأل نبى كذاب، لأن النبى الحقيقى رفض أن يجيبه لعدم إستحقاقه. فهذا المرائى كان يجب أن يقدم توبة، ولكنه وجد أن الأسهل أن يذهب لأحد الأنبياء الكذبة. هنا يقول الرب أنه يضل هذا النبى الكذاب = أى أن الله سمح لهؤلاء الأنبياء الكذبة أن يفعلوا ذلك ويقسوا الأشرار فى طريقهم التى قرروها. والله طبعاً ليس مصدراً للشر، ولكنه يستخدم شريراً ليعاقب أو يدمر شرير آخر، ويستخدم شريراً ليخدع شرير آخر، فكلاهما خاطئ وكلاهما سيعاقب = ويحملون إثمهم. إن حالة الضلال التى عليها هذا النبى الكاذب سببها حقيقة إنحراف قلبه، ولكن لأن عواقب الخطية هى من ترتيب الله لذلك يقال أن الله أضل هذا النبى، أى سمح الله بهذا لينال عقابه.
بل أن الله سيبيد هذا النبى الكذاب = وأبيده من وسط شعبى. فالله يترك الإنسان بسبب خطيته لشهوات قلبه. وقد يكون هذا هو السبب فى مجئ ضد المسيح فى الأيام الأخيرة حيث يزداد الشر جداً، ولا يعود الناس يطلبون الله، بل لا يطلبون سوى العالم وشهواته ولنسمع قول المزمور "الرب يعطك حسب قلبك مز 20: 4" والعقوبات للبعض هى الإبادة والقطع = وأبيده من وسط شعبى. أما للبعض الآخر فهى تأديب لمنع الخطية = ليكونوا لى شعباً وأكون لهم إلهاً= وطبيعى فهذا لن يحدث إلا لو تابوا.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر الحكمة الإصحاح الرابع عشر العدد 22 

 ثم لم يكتفوا بضلالهم في معرفة الله
لكنهم غاصوا في حرب الجهل الشديدة 
وهم يسمون مثل هذه الشرور سلاما ​
سلام المسيح ليكن لك عزيزى تولرنت

وجود الروح الشرير الذى يبغى إضلال البشر موجود منذ بدء الخليقة بسماح من الخالق, لأن الإنسان ترك وصية خالقه وأراد أن يصير كيانا منفصلا عن خالقه, فنزل عن رتبته التى خُلق عليها وصار تحت حكم الموت, لكن الرب لم يتركه بل وضعه تحت التجربة والأختيار, وسدد هو بنفسه ثمن خطيته, بالكفارة عن خطيته بقبول الموت على الصليب.

وفى نفس الوقت, أعطى لإبليس الحرية لإضلال من يستطيع إغوائهم, أما الذين سيجاهدون إغواء إبليس فسيعطيهم الرب نعمة أن ينجحوا فى جهادهم الروحى والنضال فى مقاومة إغوائه

وفى نهاية الأيام, عند المجيئ الثانى للرب يسوع, سيزداد عمل الضلال بين البشر, لكون أن إبليس يعلم أن نهايته قد أقتربت, والرب سيسمح بذلك

نعود لرسالة القديس بولس الإصحاح الثانى الذى أقتبس منه الزميل تولرنت النص المبتور لتبرير إله مكة لكونه يُضل من يشاء

ذلك الإصحاح يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وليس عن غيرها, طبقا لذلك التفسير:

1- وَلَكِنْ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى رُجُوعِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَاجْتِمَاعِنَا إِلَيْهِ مَعاً، نَرْجُو مِنْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ.
 2- أَلَّا تَضْطَرِبَ أَفْكَارُكُمْ سَرِيعاً وَلاَ تَقْلَقُوا، لاَ مِنْ إِيحَاءٍ وَلاَ مِنْ خَبَرٍ وَلاَ مِنْ رِسَالَةٍ مَنْسُوبَةٍ إِلَيْنَا زُوراً، يُزْعَمُ فِيهَا أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَدْ حَلَّ فِعْلاً.
 3- لاَ تَدَعُوا أَحَداً يَخْدَعُكُمْ بِأَيَّةِ وَسِيلَةٍ! فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ لاَ يَأْتِي دُونَ أَنْ يَسْبِقَهُ انْتِشَارُ الْعِصْيَانِ وَظُهُورُ الإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَمَرِّدِ، ابْنِ الْهَلاَكِ،.
 4- الَّذِي يَتَحَدَّى كُلَّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلَهاً أَوْ مَعْبُوداً، وَيُعَادِيهِ مُتَرَفِّعاً عَلَيْهِ بَلْ إِنَّهُ أَيْضاً يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ هَيْكَلِ اللهِ مَقَرّاً لَهُ، مُحَاوِلاً أَنْ يُبَرْهِنَ أَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ.
 5- أَلاَ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي كَثِيراً مَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا عِنْدَمَا كُنْتُ عِنْدَكُمْ؟.
 6- وَأَنْتُمُ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَ مَا الَّذِي يَحْتَجِزُهُ حَتَّى لاَ يَظْهَرَ إِلا فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لَهُ.
 7- فَإِنَّ التَّمَرُّدَ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ خُفْيَةً كَأَنَّهُ سِرٌّ وَلَكِنْ فَقَطْ إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي يَحْتَجِزُ الْمُتَمَرِّدَ.
 8- عِنْدَئِذٍ سَيَظْهَرُ الإِنْسَانُ الْمُتَمَرِّدُ ظُهُوراً جَلِيّاً فَيُبِيدُهُ الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ وَيُلاَشِيهِ بِبَهَاءِ ظُهُورِهِ عِنْدَ عَوْدَتِهِ.
 9- أَمَّا بُرُوزُ الْمُتَمَرِّدِ، فَسَوْفَ يَكُونُ بِقَدْرِ طَاقَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ عَلَى الْمُعْجِزَاتِ وَالْعَلاَمَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ الْمُزَيَّفَةِ كُلِّهَا.
 10- وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ أَنْوَاعِ التَّضْلِيلِ الَّذِي يَجْرُفُ الْهَالِكِينَ إِلَى الْعِصْيَانِ , لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا.
 11- وَلِهَذَا السَّبَبِ، سَيُرْسِلُ اللهُ إِلَيْهِمْ طَاقَةَ الضَّلاَلِ حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا مَا هُوَ دَجْلٌ،.
 12- فَتَقَعَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِالْحَقِّ بَلْ سَرَّهُمُ الإِثْمُ.
 13- أَمَّا نَحْنُ، فَمِنْ وَاجِبِنَا أَنْ نَشْكُرَ اللهَ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّهُمُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّ اللهَ اخْتَارَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِتَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لَكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ.


وليلاحظ الأخ تولرنت الآتى
1- الذات الإلهية هنا لم تُضل من أرادت أن تضلله حسب هواها, والنص الإنجيلى صريح وليس إدعاءات مفسرين يضيفوا للنص من ليس فيه لتبرير نصوص فاسدة, بل النص الإنجيلى الصريح يقول (فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا ) - ( لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.)
2- الإنسان سيكون له الأختيار بكامل إرادته ولن يكون مُضللا من قبل سلطة إلهية شاءت أن تُضلله  

فهنا إرادة الإنسان الرافضه لنعمة الخلاص هى التى ستقوده لقبول روح الضلال, وليست هناك إرادة إلهية لإضلال البشر حسب المزاج الإلهى *


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

mahbh قال:


> قرات الموضوع والردود وفهمت معظمها
> ولكن بقيت عندي بعض الاشكالات
> فهل اسال ياعزيزي ماي روك لحين عودة توليرانت



الموضوع ليس موضوعك
تستطيع الإنتظار الى حين الإنتهاء من الأخ صاحب الموضوع او إفتح موضوع خاص بك


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> إذن أنت لم تنفي أن الله يرسل عمل الضلال ؟
> *



خطأ
لو تمهلت قليلة و راجعت مداخلتي   			#*17* من جديد ستجد إني شرحت إن الله لم يرسل الضلال، بل معنى النسب لله هو مجازي بسبب معرفة الله المسبقة للأمور و الإخبار عنها و السماح بحدوثها، لأننا نعرف من هو عمل الضلال، الذي هو الشيطان و نعرف مشيئته.



> بل نفيت ما بعد "بل" الأولى وأثبت ما بعد "بل" الثانية. يعني يمكن أن أصيغ كلامك كما يلي وصححني إن أخطأتُ:


ليس من حقك ان تعيد صياغة كلامي و تنسبه لي


> هذا نفي للآية : يرحم من يشاء ويقسي من يشاء. وهذه الآية قد أوردتُها بمصدرها من قبل.



ركز معي يا أخي
قلت لك سنأخذ الموضوع نقطة نقطة
النص الكريم سنأتي له عندما نمر بباقي النقاط
ركز في النقطة الأولى الآن و البقية سنمر بها



> وهذا تفسير مجازي إذ ينسب الرب لنفسه عمل الشيطان من إضلال وغيره مجازًا لا حقيقة .
> إذن هذه الآيات لا تفسر على حقيقتها (من خلال النص الصريح) وإنما تُحْمَل على المجاز. وهذا أقر به المفسر آدم كلارك بعد تأمله في هذا الأسلوب اللغوي الذي وجده منتشرًا في الكتاب المقدس.




الله لم ينسب عمل الشيطان له في النقطة الأولى، بس نسب سماحه بأن يضل الشيطان الغير مؤمنين بأنه إرسال من الله، فليس الله القائم بعمل الضلال لانه عمل الشيطان، بل هو مرسل الشيطان و هو معنى مجازي لسماحه و معرفته المسبقة بالآمور.


> كما يؤيد هذه النظرة التفسير اليهودي:



ركز معي من جديد، نحن نتكلم في رسالة تسالونيكي الثانية الإصحاح 2. فلا داعي للإقتباس بمفسرين اليهود الآن، فسنأتي للنقاط الآخرى لاحقاً*.

*إذا كان لديك إعتراض عن نص رسالة تسالونيكي الثانية، اي النقطة الأولى، فضعه و الا سننتقل للنقطة الثانية.*​*


----------



## Tolerant (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرًا أستاذ ماي روك
بعد إذنك




وليست هناك إرادة إلهية لإضلال البشر (صوت صارخ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل هناك إرادة إلهية حتى ولو كان المعنى مجازًا لأنه لا شيء يخرج عن إرادة الله ومشيئته وسلطانه. فلو كان المعنى "يسلمهم الله لقوى الشر / يسمح الله لقوى الشر أن تضلهم" لكان ذلك : إرادة من الله (أراد ذلك) + عمل من الله (سمح بذلك).




النسب لله هو مجازي بسبب معرفة الله المسبقة للأمور و الإخبار عنها و السماح بحدوثها (ماي روك) 

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن تفسير النص الصريح هو مجازي وأن هذا الإضلال تم بإرادة الله: ((السماح بحدوثها))؟ فلا شيء يقع دون إذنه وسماحه.




هو مرسل الشيطان و هو معنى مجازي لسماحه و معرفته المسبقة بالآمور.

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن إرساله للشياطين معنى مجازي يدل على إرادته لهذا الإضلال وإذنه بوقوعه؟

وأنا لا أعترض على الآية وإنما أناقشها وأناقش تفسيرها هل تُفَسَّر بظاهر النص أم بالمجاز. وفي الحقية كلا الرأيين موجود في التفاسير:

يقول المفسر آدم كلارك (2 تي 2: 11):

For this very cause, that they would not receive the love of the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness, therefore God permits strong delusion to occupy their minds; so that they believe a lie rather than the truth ​
"لهذا السبب وهو أنهم لن يحبوا الحق وسُرُّوا بالباطل ، سمح الله بسيطرة الضلال الشديد على عقولهم حتى يصدقوا الكذب لا الحق."

فالتفسير هنا مجاز. وكذلك تفسير ماتيو هنري الذي لا يستبعد الأخذ بظاهر النص:


Thus he will punish men for their unbelief, and for their dislike of the truth and love to sin and wickedness; not that God is the author of sin, but in righteousness he sometimes withdraws his grace from such sinners as are here mentioned; he gives them over to Satan, or leaves them to be deluded by his instruments; he gives them up to their own hearts' lusts, and leaves them to themselves, and then sin will follow of course, yea, the worst of wickedness, that shall end at last in eternal damnation.​
"سيعاقب الناس على عدم إيمانهم وعلى نفورهم من الحق وعلى حبهم للذنوب والشرور ولا يعني هذا أن الله مصدر الذنوب ولكن لسبب التأديب فإنه أحيانًا يسحب نعمته (رحمته وهداه) من مثل هؤلاء المذنبين كما ذُكِرَ هنا (سيرسل لهم طاقة الضلال) ، يسلمهم لإبليس أو يتركهم يُضَلُّون بوسائله ، يسلمهم لشهوات قلوبهم ، ويتركهم لأنفسهم ومن ثم سيقعون في الذنوب بالطبع ليس هذا فحسب بل يقعون في أسوأ الشرور وهذا سينتهي باللعنة الأبدية."

وهناك رأي يفسر الآية على ظاهرها (تفسير Geneva):


 A most mighty working to deceive them
(Geneva Bible Translation Notes)​
"القدير يعمل على تضليلهم"

وكذلك تفسير PNT:


For this cause God shall send them strong delusion. Because they do not receive the truth. He who refuses to receive the truth will at last believe lies. It is the law of human nature. God sends the delusion by natural laws.​
"لأنهم لم يقبلوا الحق. ومن يرفض قبول الحق سيقبل في النهاية الباطل. إنه قانون في طبيعة الإنسان. يرسل الرب الضلال من خلال القوانين الطبيعية."

إذن هناك رأيان في التفسير المسيحي:

1-الأول يرى أن هذا مجاز وأن "أضله الرب" – مثلًا- تعني: أسلمه الرب لوسائل الضلال وسمح لقوى الشر داخل وخارج نفسه بإضلاله (وهو رأي الإخوة المسيحيين هنا).

2-الله يعمل على تضليل الذين رفضوا الإيمان بعد وضوحه وظهوره وأن الرب يرسل الضلال من خلال القوانين الطبيعية التي خلقها.

أشكرك وأشكر الجميع*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *بل هناك إرادة إلهية حتى ولو كان المعنى مجازًا لأنه لا شيء يخرج عن إرادة الله ومشيئته وسلطانه. فلو كان المعنى "يسلمهم الله لقوى الشر / يسمح الله لقوى الشر أن تضلهم" لكان ذلك : إرادة من الله (أراد ذلك) + عمل من الله (سمح بذلك).*
> 
> 
> 
> *إذن تفسير النص الصريح هو مجازي وأن هذا الإضلال تم بإرادة الله: ((السماح بحدوثها))؟ فلا شيء يقع دون إذنه وسماحه. *


 

أخي الكريم *تولرنت*

جميل جد أن يستعمل الإنسان نعمة العقل الذي وهبها لنا الرب الإله لكي نعرفه ونكون على صورته وكمثاله.

دعنا نترك المعاني الحرفية والمجازية للغة، لأن اللغة بحد ذاتها مخلوقة وناقصة وغير قادرة لإيفاء الخالق حقه، إذ هي وسيلة لتوصيل الفكر الإلهي للبشر، وينبغى على الإنسان حسن إستعمال هذه الوسيلة.

أرى أن المعضلة التي تواجهها تكمن في أن:
*(1)* *لا شيء يخرج عن إرادة الله ومشيئته وسلطانه*
*و *
*(2) لا شيء يقع دون إذنه وسماحه*

*وأنا* لا يسعني ولا أستطيع إلا أن *اوافقك الرأي*.

*ولكن:*

*(1) *إذا فهمنا أن الحرية التي يتمتع بها الإنسان في إستعمال مشيئته وإرادته تنبع من إرادة الله ومشيئته له،
*و*
*(2) *أن هذه الحرية تقع ضمن إذن الله وسماحه،

*لأتضح الموضوع وفهمنا.*

أرجو أن تكون إجابتي المختصرة قد وفت بالهدف المنشود.

لي كلام أكثر عن إرادة الله ومشيئته، لو سألت، ولكني فضلت الإختصار


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اللبس هنا يا اعزائي سأشرحه لكم
الاخ توليرانت يتعامل بالمفهوم الاسلامي
ان كل شئ يحدث هو بإرادة الله !!

و لكن هذا خاطئ
فهناك أشياء كثيرة تحدث ضد إرادة الله
الله فقط يسمح بها لأنه أعطي للكل حرية

يسمح للخاطئ ان يخطئ و يسمح للشيطان ان يغوي البشر
ولكنه لا يريد ذلك

ولكن الله لا يلغي حرية أحد

وليس كما يعتقد الاسلام ان كل شئ يحدث بإرادة الله
لأن هناك فرق بين ارادة الله و سماح الله

فأنت عندما يطلب منك أبنك ان يخرج في رحلة مع اصدقاء سوء
و انت لا تريد ذلك
لكنك تسمح له بذلك لأنك لا تريده ان يتضايق
يعني انت تعطيه حرية التصرف
لكن ليس معني هذا انك ترضي عما يفعله

فهمت؟​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*أخى توليرانت

الله سابق المعرفه بما سيفعلة البشر
ولكن يعطى الإنسان الحرية فى الإختيار
للخير أو الشر
لوكان الرب يصير الإنسان فلماذا سيحاسبة 
لو إقتنعت بهذه الجزئيه سيكون سهل عليك فهم  مايشرح لك 
ثانيا
عندما يبعد الإنسان عن الرب أى لا يعمل وصاياه
الرب يدير عنه وجهه
 أى يتركه الرب
وفى هذه الحالة يكون معرض لتجارب الشيطان ويضلة الشيطان
ويكون الرب عالم وسابق المعرفة بما سيؤول له مصير هذا الإنسان​*


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2010)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> بل هناك إرادة إلهية حتى ولو كان المعنى مجازًا لأنه لا شيء يخرج عن إرادة الله ومشيئته وسلطانه. فلو كان المعنى "يسلمهم الله لقوى الشر / يسمح الله لقوى الشر أن تضلهم" لكان ذلك : إرادة من الله (أراد ذلك) + عمل من الله (سمح بذلك).*



الأخ Tolerant
من جديد تأتي بمفاهيم غير مسيحية خاطئة.
لا توجد إرادة إلهية لإضلال البشر عن الحق او الإيمان بالله و حقيقته الكاملة، فالكتاب المقدس بنفسه يقول في تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 
[Q-BIBLE]الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.  [/Q-BIBLE]

هذه إرادة الله، ان يخلص جميع الناس و اليه يقبلون.
السماح هو ليس الإرادة، فالله يسمح بحدوث خطيئة هذا العالم لانها من صنع قرار الخطاة، لكن ليست إرادته و مشيئته ان يخطئ أحد.


> إذن إرساله للشياطين معنى مجازي يدل على إرادته لهذا الإضلال وإذنه بوقوعه؟



لا يا عزيزي، إرساله لعمل الضلال، هو انه سيسمح للشيطان بأن يكذب عند مجئ المسيح الثاني ليضل الغير مؤمنين


> وأنا لا أعترض على الآية وإنما أناقشها وأناقش تفسيرها هل تُفَسَّر بظاهر النص أم بالمجاز. وفي الحقية كلا الرأيين موجود في التفاسير:




بل هو رأي واحد فقط بالنسبة لتسالونيكي الثانية و الإصحاح 2

* 



			يقول المفسر آدم كلارك (2 تي 2: 11):

For this very cause, that they would not receive the love of the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness, therefore God permits strong delusion to occupy their minds; so that they believe a lie rather than the truth ​

"لهذا السبب وهو أنهم لن يحبوا الحق وسُرُّوا بالباطل ، سمح الله بسيطرة الضلال الشديد على عقولهم حتى يصدقوا الكذب لا الحق."
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


*و هذا ما ذكرناه و كررناه اكثر من مرة.*

فالتفسير هنا مجاز. وكذلك تفسير ماتيو هنري الذي لا يستبعد الأخذ بظاهر النص:






Thus he will punish men for their unbelief, and for their dislike of the truth and love to sin and wickedness; not that God is the author of sin, but in righteousness he sometimes withdraws his grace from such sinners as are here mentioned; he gives them over to Satan, or leaves them to be deluded by his instruments; he gives them up to their own hearts' lusts, and leaves them to themselves, and then sin will follow of course, yea, the worst of wickedness, that shall end at last in eternal damnation.​

"سيعاقب الناس على عدم إيمانهم وعلى نفورهم من الحق وعلى حبهم للذنوب والشرور ولا يعني هذا أن الله مصدر الذنوب ولكن لسبب التأديب فإنه أحيانًا يسحب نعمته (رحمته وهداه) من مثل هؤلاء المذنبين كما ذُكِرَ هنا (سيرسل لهم طاقة الضلال) ، يسلمهم لإبليس أو يتركهم يُضَلُّون بوسائله ، يسلمهم لشهوات قلوبهم ، ويتركهم لأنفسهم ومن ثم سيقعون في الذنوب بالطبع ليس هذا فحسب بل يقعون في أسوأ الشرور وهذا سينتهي باللعنة الأبدية."
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


*النص نفسه يقول "not that God is the author of sin"فهو ليس مصدر هذا الضلال و ليس من إرادته أصلاً، بل هو نتيجة بعدهم عن الحق و تسليمهم لأكاذيب إبليس
أي إنه لا وجود لدعم ظاهر النص.
*




 A most mighty working to deceive them
(Geneva Bible Translation Notes)​

"القدير يعمل على تضليلهم"

أنقر للتوسيع...


*ترجمة خاطئة
الترجمة هي: "عمل عظيم سيضللهم"
و العمل هذا هو عمل الضلال، اي عمل إبليس.


*




وكذلك تفسير PNT:


For this cause God shall send them strong delusion. Because they do not  receive the truth. He who refuses to receive the truth will at last  believe lies. It is the law of human nature. God sends the delusion by  natural laws.​

"لأنهم لم يقبلوا الحق. ومن يرفض قبول الحق سيقبل في النهاية الباطل. إنه قانون في طبيعة الإنسان. يرسل الرب الضلال من خلال القوانين الطبيعية."

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

ترجمة خاطئة من جديد
الترجمة هي: "لأنهم لم يقبلوا الحق. من يرفض قبول الحق سيقبل في النهاية بالأكاذيب. انه قانون طبيعة الإنسان. الله يرسل الضلال كقوانين طبيعية"

يا اخي التفسير واضح و لا يحتاج ان تلوي معانيه، فمن لا يقبل الحق سيقبل الباطل، هذا هو قانون طبيعة الإنسان و الضلال الذي سيسمح الله بإرساله هو قانون طبيعي، فمن لا يتقبل الحقيقة سيتقبل الضلال.



> إذن هناك رأيان في التفسير المسيحي:
> 
> 1-الأول يرى أن هذا مجاز وأن "أضله الرب" – مثلًا- تعني: أسلمه الرب لوسائل الضلال وسمح لقوى الشر داخل وخارج نفسه بإضلاله (وهو رأي الإخوة المسيحيين هنا).
> 
> 2-الله يعمل على تضليل الذين رفضوا الإيمان بعد وضوحه وظهوره وأن الرب يرسل الضلال من خلال القوانين الطبيعية التي خلقها.



بل هو رأي واحد فقط، و هو الأول
اما الثاني فهو من تلصيقك و صياغتك و لم يُذكر بأي من التفاسير.
فالرجاء الكف عن تلصيق الكلام و نسبه للمفسرين المسيحيين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> بل هناك إرادة إلهية حتى ولو كان المعنى مجازًا لأنه لا شيء يخرج عن إرادة الله ومشيئته وسلطانه.
> 
> *



*هل عندما يسرق السارق, هل هذه أرادة إلهية ؟

عندما يزنى الزانى, هل هذه إرادة إلهية ؟

عندما يقتل القاتل, هل هذه إرادة إلهية ؟

الأجابة بالطبع: كلا, إنها ليست إرادة إلهية, لكن تحدث بسماح من الرب

وإلا لما كان هناك حساب على الثواب والعقاب على الأثم, لكون كل شيئ يتم بإرادة إلهية*


----------



## Tolerant (10 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم

أستاذ ماي روك

حتى لا ندخل في جدل عقيم ونحافظ على النقاش العلمي الهاديء في هذا الشريط ، أقول:

هناك رأيان بشأن 2 تي 2: 11:

 إني اقتبست هذه الفقرة من التفاسير :

leaves them to be deluded by his instruments​
وأعيد ترجمته الحرفية:

يتركهم (الله) يتم إضلالهم (مبني للمجهول) بواسطة طرقه.
= يتم إضلالهم بواسطة طرق الله ووسائله.

ثم:

God ..................... الله
sends .................. يرسل
the delusion .......... الضلال
by ........................ بواسطة
natural laws ......... القوانين الطبيعية

يقول القس الأب أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره لهذه الآية:

"لماذا يسمح الله بفك الشيطان من أسره وظهور هذا الأثيم ؟  لسبب واحد، أن الناس سيكونون رافضين لله طالبين الشر والخطية والرب يعطيك حسب قلبك ويتمم مشورتك (مز20: 24)، والناس الآن صاروا لا يريدون المسيح بل يريدون الشر فسيعطيهم الله بحسب قلبهم سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتي يصدقوا الكذاب  = والله بهذا يفضح أعماقهم الشريرة ويمتلئ كأسهم = لكي يدان هذا الأثيم سيحطم من حطموا أنفسهم بأنفسهم بسرورهم بالاثم ورفضهم للحق (رو 1: 28) + (مت 25 : 29)."

رابط تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكري:

http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bible/bible_tafser20.exe

الخلاصة تجاه آية 2 تي 2: 11:

هناك رأيان:

1- يتم إضلال الذين رفضوا الإيمان بواسطة طرق الله ، وأن الله يرسل لهم الضلال بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية. ويعطيك حسب قلبك.

2- هذا مجاز وأن المعنى أن الله يتركهم لضلالهم ولا يعينهم على مسلك الحق. 


أنتظر ردك
وشكرًا لك وللجميع.*


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ توليرانت*

*



هناك رأيان:

1- يتم إضلال الذين رفضوا الإيمان بواسطة طرق الله ، وأن الله يرسل لهم الضلال بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية. ويعطيك حسب قلبك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل ترى كلامك !!!.*
*هل اللذين رفضوا الايمان اصلا يحتاجون الى اضلال ؟*
*اللذين رفضوا الايمان هم اصلا ضالين و الله تركهم لضلالهم اى سمح بضلالهم لانهم هم من رفضوا الايمان *

*



			2- هذا مجاز وأن المعنى أن الله يتركهم لضلالهم ولا يعينهم على مسلك الحق. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يعينهم ليس لانه لا يريد معنوتهم بل لانهم : رفضوا الايمان*

*اذن فى النهاية المشيئة فى قبول الايمان او رفضه تعود على الانسان*
*و حينما يرفض الانسان قبول الايمان فكنتيجة طبيعيه يضل و يسمح الله بهذا الضلال طبقا لاختيارات الانسان و ارادته*


----------



## Tolerant (10 أغسطس 2010)

*أستاذ ماي روك




هل اللذين رفضوا الايمان اصلا يحتاجون الى اضلال ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم. ببساطة لأن هذا هو كلام الله ولا أراك ترده:

2Th 2:10  وبكل خديعة الإثم، في الهالكين، لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا.
2Th 2:11  ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،

سيرسل الله إلى الهالكين طاقة من الضلال حتى تنقلب عندهم الحقائق فيبدو عندهم الكذب صدقا.
ستقول لي إن المعنى كذا وكذا ، فهل نحن نناقش غير معنى الآيات؟




سمح بضلالهم لانهم هم من رفضوا الايمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن سمح بضلالهم بعد أن رفضوا الإيمان وأصبحوا ضالين؟ ومع ذلك سمح بضلالهم . هذا حكم الله ولا اعتراض على حكمه.




حينما يرفض الانسان قبول الايمان فكنتيجة طبيعيه يضل و يسمح الله بهذا الضلال طبقا لاختيارات الانسان و ارادته 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لم أعترض على تفسيرك ولكني قلت أن هناك رأيًا آخرًا في التفاسير كذلك:




يتم إضلال الذين رفضوا الإيمان بواسطة طرق الله ، وأن الله يرسل لهم الضلال بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية. ويعطيك حسب قلبك.

تحياتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ماحنا اتفقنا يا استاذ توليرنت ان الضلال ليس من عمل الله
ولا يوجد فى النص مايقول ان الضلال من عمل الله
بل سياق النص يقول انهم تركوا الله بارادتهم فتركهم الله لضلالهم وسمح بانتشار الشر 
الترجمة الانلجيزى للاية تقول ويرسل لهم الله قوة الضلال او تاثير الضلال
For this reason God will send upon them a deluding influence so that they will believe what is false,
And for this cause, God will give them up to the power of deceit and they will put their faith in what is false:
وفى الترجمة العربية المشتركة هكذا
تس-2-11: لذلك يرسل الله إليهم قوة الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب،
وفى الترجمة البوليسية*
*تس-2-11:  ولذلك يرسل الله إليهم قوة تضليل، تجعلهم يصدقون الكذب، *
*وفى ترجمة الحياة *
*ولهذا السبب، سيرسل الله إليهم طاقة الضلال حتى يصدقوا ما هو دجل، *
*النص صريح وداخل سياقه يتضح ان عمل الضلال او قوة الضلال او تاثير الضلال ليس من شأن الله ولكنه يخضع تحت سلطان الله وسماحه فى حدوثه من عدمه
الموضوع كله يتكلم عن الدجال الذى سيعمل بقوة الشيطان ويقدم عجائب وايات تخدع الناس وتضلهم ولكن الناس لم يحبوا الحق وابتعدوا عنهم فسيسمح الله لقوة الشر ان تؤثر على الناس 
لكن دا لا يخضع لارادة الله 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رابعًا: يقدم الرسول بولس تعليلاً لظهور إنسان الخطية قبل مجيء السيد الأخير. إذ يقول: "وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين، لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا، لأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم اللَّه عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سرّوا بالإثم" [10، 11]. لقد سبق فجاء الحق متجسدًا ولم يعد للإنسان عذر في جهالته، ومع ذلك فقد وُجد أناس لا يصدقوا بل يفرحوا بالإثم. هؤلاء أسلموا أنفسهم للجهل والظلمة، فيسمح اللَّه بإرسال المضلل لا ليضلهم، وإنما ليفضح أعماقهم الشريرة، ويمتلئ كأسهم. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا اللَّه في معرفتهم أسلمهم اللَّه إلى ذهن مرفوض" (رو 1: 28). وكأن مجيء إنسان الخطية لا يحطم مجيء الحق إنما يزيدهم تزكية وبهاء. إنه يحطم من حطموا أنفسهم برفضهم الحق وسرورهم بالإثم. بهذا يتحقق قول السيد: "لأن كل من له يعطى فيزداد، ومن ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه" (مت 25: 29).*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

* القديس ترتليان
**because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.  And for this cause Godshall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie; that they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.”45154515    2 Thess. ii. 1–12.  To explain each particular here referred to does not belong to our present purpose.  The prophecy also regarding Antichrist is stated in the book of Daniel, and is fitted to make an intelligent and candid reader admire the words as truly divine and prophetic; for in them are mentioned the things relating to the coming kingdom, beginning with the times of Daniel, and continuing to the destruction of the world*


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2010)

*دعني أخي *


*أذكر لك هذه الحقيقة *


*إن غياب النور يترتب عليه حتمية حلول الظلام *


ولا توجد حالة وسط ... بين النور والظلام


*فعندما يتحـول الحق الإلهي عن معانـد *


*فلا يتبقي له إلا الضلال كنتيجة حتمية *

*الله يُعلـن لك الحـق الإلهي بوضـوح *

*هل ترفضه فلا يتبقى لك إلا الضلال *


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2010)

*



نعم. ببساطة لأن هذا هو كلام الله ولا أراك ترده:

2Th 2:10 وبكل خديعة الإثم، في الهالكين، لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا.
2Th 2:11 ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،

سيرسل الله إلى الهالكين طاقة من الضلال حتى تنقلب عندهم الحقائق فيبدو عندهم الكذب صدقا.
ستقول لي إن المعنى كذا وكذا ، فهل نحن نناقش غير معنى الآيات؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اخ توليرانت للمرة المليون لا تبتر النصوص بشكل متعمد لان الاجابة موجودة بعدها مباشرة

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي الاصحاح 2

9 الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،
10 وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا.
11 وَلأَجْلِ هذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،
12 لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.

معنى ارسال عمل الضلال اى الله يسمح بوجود المضللين "عمل الضلال"
كنوع من الاختبار 
السماح بوجود المضللين لا يعنى مطلقا ان الله يجبرك على الضلال او الكذب بل هو للادانة و اختبار هل ستقبل هذا الضلال ام ستتمسك بالله

امامك كلام الله و امامك الضلال..فمن ستختار بارادتك ؟!

فأذا لم تصدق الحق و فرحت بالاثم فستدان على هذا لان قلبك شرير على استعداد تام لقبول الكذب و لم يجبر الله عليه اطلاقا بل انت من قبلته بارادتك و سيتركك الله لضلالك الذى اخترته حسب قلبك

رومية 1: 28 و كما لم يستحسنوا ان يبقوا الله في معرفتهم اسلمهم الله الى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق 




إذن سمح بضلالهم بعد أن رفضوا الإيمان وأصبحوا ضالين؟ ومع ذلك سمح بضلالهم . هذا حكم الله ولا اعتراض على حكمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

سمح الله بأن يستمروا فى ضلالهم الذى اختاروه و قبلوه بارادتهم 

سفر المزامير 20: 4

لِيُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ، وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ.

للمرة المليون الله لا يجبر احدا على الضلال و لا يهدى من يشاء او يضل من يشاء بل يضع امامك الهداية و الضلال و انت من تختار حسب قلبك




			أنا لم أعترض على تفسيرك ولكني قلت أن هناك رأيًا آخرًا في التفاسير كذلك:
يتم إضلال الذين رفضوا الإيمان بواسطة طرق الله ، وأن الله يرسل لهم الضلال بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية. ويعطيك حسب قلبك.


أنقر للتوسيع...

ركز كويس فى التفسير
معنى يتم اضلال اللذين رفضوا الايمان : اى يتم ترك الذين رفضوا الايمان فى ضلالهم لان هذا حسب قلبهم
و ارسال عمل الضلال وضحنا معناها فى الاعلى
*


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2010)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> إني اقتبست هذه الفقرة من التفاسير :
> 
> leaves them to be deluded by his instruments​
> ...



من جديد، الترجمة خاطئة و مقتطفة و الإستنتاج خاطئ أيضاً.

he gives them over to Satan, or leaves them to be deluded by his  instruments; he gives them up to their own hearts' lusts, and leaves  them to themselves, and then sin will follow of course

الترجمة الصحيحة هي:
يتركهم للشيطان، او يتركهم ليتم إضلالهم بوساطة اساليبه (أساليب الشيطان)، يتركهم لشهوات قلوبهم و الخطيئة ستتبع بالطبع.

فالله يتركهم للشيطان و ضلاله، و الشيطان سيضلهم بحسب اساليبه هو لا أساليب الله، فالله لا يضل أحد.
​


> *God ..................... الله
> sends .................. يرسل
> the delusion .......... الضلال
> by ........................ بواسطة
> natural laws ......... القوانين الطبيعية*




الترجمة لا تكون حرفية بهذه الطريقة يا أخي
الترجمة هي كما ذكرتها: "لأنهم لم يقبلوا  الحق. من يرفض قبول الحق سيقبل في النهاية بالأكاذيب. انه قانون طبيعة  الإنسان. الله يرسل الضلال كقوانين طبيعية"

و المعنى هو إن لم تقبل الحق، ستقبل الباطل، و إن لم تقبل النور فستقبل الضلام، و هذا شئ طبيعي، يا اما نور يا اما ظلمة. و الله يرسل الضلال، اي يسمح به ان يُصيب هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنوا.

المعنى واحد و الراي واحد.



> "*لماذا يسمح الله بفك الشيطان من أسره وظهور هذا الأثيم* ؟  لسبب واحد، أن الناس سيكونون رافضين لله طالبين الشر والخطية والرب يعطيك حسب قلبك ويتمم مشورتك (مز20: 24)، والناس الآن صاروا لا يريدون المسيح بل يريدون الشر فسيعطيهم الله بحسب قلبهم سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتي يصدقوا الكذاب  = والله بهذا يفضح أعماقهم الشريرة ويمتلئ كأسهم = لكي يدان هذا الأثيم سيحطم من حطموا أنفسهم بأنفسهم بسرورهم بالاثم ورفضهم للحق (رو 1: 28) + (مت 25 : 29)."


نفس الكلام الذي ندينا به في الصفحات الفائتة.
الله سيسمح بفك الشيطان و سيسمح له بفعل الأكاذيب التي ستسري على الغير مؤمنين، اما المؤمنين فسيكونون محصنين روحياً امام هذه الأكاذيب، بسبب إيمانهم.



> 1- يتم إضلال الذين رفضوا الإيمان بواسطة طرق الله ، وأن الله يرسل لهم الضلال بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية. ويعطيك حسب قلبك.
> 
> 2- هذا مجاز وأن المعنى أن الله يتركهم لضلالهم ولا يعينهم على مسلك الحق.




بل هو رأي واحد تحول أنت لويه و تحويله لرايين.
الضلال يتم بمساح من الله و تركهم لأبليس و اساليبه في الضلال
أن يضل الشخص الغير مؤمن هو قانون طبيعي، فيا اما تؤمن بالحق يا اما تؤمن بالباطل.

و لو أخذنا جدلاً برأيك الذي تحاول فرضه، فسيبقى رأي لا يخص الإيمان، فالله لا يضل أحد عن الإيمان، بل سيسمح بضلالة هؤلاء الذين لم يؤمنون، هؤلاء الذين أخذوا قرارهم بإتباع غير الحق.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أَمَة (11 أغسطس 2010)

أخي *تولرنت*

يبدو أنك غفلت عن مشاركتي هذه #*39* لأني لم أسمع تعليقك عليها.

قُلْتُ فيها أن اللغة بحد ذاتها *مخلوقة.*
*وكل مخلوق ناقص. *هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للتواصل بين البشر الناطق، والوسيلة الوحيدة أيضا التي نستعملها للتفسير ، ولكنها مهما بلغت من البلاغة لن تكون قادرة لإيفاء الخالق حقه.

ومع ذلك أراك متمسكا بحرف التفسير وتاركا روحه ... الحرف يقتل والروح يحيي.

سأكرر قولي أن *الحرية* التي يتمتع بها الإنسان في إستعمال مشيئته وإرادته تنبع من إرادة الله ومشيئته له، وتقع ضمن حدود سماحه.

*فهل يغير الله رأيه ويتدخل في مشيئة وإرادة الإنسان؟ حاشا له هذا.*

*أم أن الله ظالم يضل إنسانا ويعاقبه على ضلاله؟*

*أو لعله محابي وجوه يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء!!! *

*ما يقع على الإنسان من ضلال هو مسؤول عنه وناتج عن إساءته في إستعمال حريته.*

*الإنسان الناضج في إيمانه هو من يحسن الحرية التي وهبها له الله ويختار أن يعيش حياة تكون فيها مشيئته موافقة لمشيئة الله وإرادته من إرادة الله. *

*احب أن الفت نظرك الى روح هذه المشاركة *  #*50*  لعلها تقول لك شيئا.

نعمة الرب معك


----------



## Tolerant (11 أغسطس 2010)

*الإخوة الكرام
أستاذ ماي روك:




الله يرسل الضلال كقوانين طبيعية

و الله يرسل الضلال، اي يسمح به ان يُصيب هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنوا

فالله لا يضل أحد عن الإيمان، بل سيسمح بضلالة هؤلاء الذين لم يؤمنون، هؤلاء الذين أخذوا قرارهم بإتباع غير الحق.

أنقر للتوسيع...





الحرية التي يتمتع بها الإنسان في إستعمال مشيئته وإرادته تنبع من إرادة الله ومشيئته له، وتقع ضمن حدود سماحه.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم أقل أني أعترض على هذا الرأي ولم أحاول فرض رأي آخر عليكم.
لنتوقف الآن عند هذا الرأي فقط وأسأل بعد أن أكرر الآية وأكرر تفسيركم:




سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب

سيسمح بضلالة هؤلاء الذين لم يؤمنون.

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن تسمح اللغة بتفسير الصريح بالمجاز ولا يفسر النص على ظاهره كما قال آدم كلارك؟ أليس كذلك؟

وشكرًا لكم*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2010)

> *إذن تسمح اللغة بتفسير الصريح بالمجاز ولا يفسر النص على ظاهره كما قال آدم كلارك؟ أليس كذلك؟
> 
> وشكرًا لكم*


*فين سياق النص
سياق النص شارح كل شئ بتدقيق وهو وحده يكفى لشرح المفهوم اللى اراد بولس الرسول ان يصل به لنا
معلش يعنى طالما المعنى فى الظاهر يحمل المعنى المباشر فانت ملتزم بيه لان مفيش سياق اتذكرت فيه اللى انت عايز توصل ليه
ومش عايز اتطرق للاسلاميات هنا
اقرا الجزء كامل من تسالونيكى التانية وهتعرف المعنى كاملا من سياق النص
*


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *وأنا أتصفح الإنجيل قابلتني هذه الآيات:*
> *2th 2:11 ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال، حتى يصدقوا الكذب،*
> *2th 2:12 لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سروا بالإثم.*
> *فهل لي أن أعرف المعنى الصحيح لها؟*


 

*إليك النص كاملاً ........ لفائدة زوارنا الأعزاء في المقام الأول *

تسالونيكي الثانية : 2 
1 ثُمَّ نَسْأَلُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ *مِنْ جِهَةِ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا* يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ *وَاجْتِمَاعِنَا إِلَيْهِ،* 
2 أَنْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا سَرِيعاً عَنْ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لاَ بِرُوحٍ وَلاَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلاَ بِرِسَالَةٍ كَأَنَّهَا مِنَّا أَيْ أَنَّ *يَوْمَ الْمَسِيحِ* قَدْ حَضَرَ. 
3 لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً،* وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ،* 
4 *الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ* عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلَهاً أَوْ مَعْبُوداً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ *يَجْلِسُ فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ* كَإِلَهٍ *مُظْهِراً نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ*. 
5 أَمَا تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي وَأَنَا بَعْدُ عِنْدَكُمْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ هَذَا؟ 
6 وَالآنَ *تَعْلَمُونَ مَا يَحْجِزُ* حَتَّى يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِي وَقْتِهِ. 
7 لأَنَّ *سِرَّ الإِثْمِ* الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، إِلَى أَنْ *يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ* الآنَ، 
8 وَحِينَئِذٍ *سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ،* الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ *بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ*. 
9 الَّذِي *مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ،* بِكُلِّ *قُوَّةٍ،* وَبِآيَاتٍ *وَعَجَائِبَ* كَاذِبَةٍ، 
10 وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، *فِي الْهَالِكِينَ،* لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا *مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ* حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا. 
11 وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا *سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ* عَمَلَ *الضَّلاَلِ،* حَتَّى *يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،* 
12 لِكَيْ يُدَانَ *جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا* الْحَقَّ، بَلْ *سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ*. 



*من بداية النص هناك حدثان *

*الأول إجتماع المؤمنين الى المسيح في بيت الآب في السماء *
يوحنا 14 : 2 
فِي *بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ* كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً 

​*الثاني يوم المسيح للدينونة *
رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ *يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ*. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ 

​*وبين الحدثين *

*إرتفاع الروح القدس بالكنيسة للمسيـح *
*وتوقف عمله في أي إنسان على الأرض*
*لتوقف زمن النعمة الذي نعيش فيه الآن *

*إذا ما تبقى على الأرض *
*غير المؤمنين ... المعاندين ... الهالكين (* حكموا على أنفسهم بالهلاك* ) ... المصدقين الكذب ... الذين سروا بالاثم* 

*ولإرتفاع الروح القدس الذي كان يحجز ظهور الأثيم ( *الشيطان* )*
*كان مُحتماً ظهور الأثيم علانية مُظهرًا نفسه أنه إله *
*وكأن الله أرسله للضلال *

*عزيزي نأتي لعقدة سؤالك *
*المشكلة عندك في ( سيرسل إليهم ) *

*إن يد الله التي تمنع الضلال عن الإنسان *
*لكنها تُرفع نتيجة تعمُد العصيان في رفض الحق*
*فيعمل الشر بفاعليته هو رد الفعل الطبيعي وكأن الله أرسل الضلال *

*مثال *
*الملاكان اللذان أتيا ليُخرجا لوط من سدوم *
*لم تكن رسالتهما ضرب كل من كان على باب بيت لوط بالعمى *
*لكن إصرار أهل البلد على فعل الشر بضيوف لوط جلب لهم ضربة العمى *

*لقد خلُص لوط ... إذ أطاع الملاكان *
*وُضرِبَ أهل سدوم بالعمى لإصرارهم على فعل الشر *

*هكذا *
*كل من يرفض الحق الإلهي بإصرار ... يفتح على نفسه باب الضلال *
*وكأن الله أرسل الضلال إليه *






*هذه إرادة الله الصالحة ... فقط للذين يُريدون أن يخلصوا *


تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 4 
*الَّذِي يُرِيدُ* أَنَّ *جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ* *يَخْلُصُونَ* وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ *يُقْبِلُونَ*. ​


----------



## Tolerant (11 أغسطس 2010)

*



يعنى طالما المعنى فى الظاهر يحمل المعنى المباشر فانت ملتزم بيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الآيات التي تقول بلإضلال الله لعباده بالنص الصريح يتم تفسيرها بالمجاز بغض النظر عن السياق. وأريد أن أعرف هل هذه قاعدة إذا تعلقت بـ "الله" فقط وتفسسر الآية على ظاهرها إذا تعلقت بغير "الله؟




 
فيعمل الشر بفاعليته هو رد الفعل الطبيعي وكأن الله أرسل الضلال

كل من يرفض الحق الإلهي بإصرار ... يفتح على نفسه باب الضلال 
وكأن الله أرسل الضلال إليه


أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن النص الصريح "سيرسل الله إليهم عمل الضلال" يُفَسَّر بالمجاز أن الله يسمح بالضلال ولا يرسله على وجه الحقيقة. فهل التفسير بالمجاز هو مع كل آية صريحة مثل هذه؟ وبالتالي تكون قاعدة بشأن "الله" فقط لا غير؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 
> كل الآيات التي تقول بلإضلال الله لعباده بالنص الصريح يتم تفسيرها بالمجاز بغض النظر عن السياق. وأريد أن أعرف هل هذه قاعدة إذا تعلقت بـ "الله" فقط وتفسسر الآية على ظاهرها إذا تعلقت بغير "الله؟
> ...



*هل قرآت مشاركة الأستاذ فريدى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أخى توليرانت
رجاء قراءة هذا الجزء
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 4 
لكى تعرف كيف يتعامل الله مع الخطاه

4 وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ 
5 وَلَكِنْ الَى قَايِينَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ. فَاغْتَاظَ قَايِينُ جِدّا وَسَقَطَ وَجْهُهُ. 
6 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟ 
7 انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». 
8 وَكَلَّمَ قَايِينُ هَابِيلَ اخَاهُ. وَحَدَثَ اذْ كَانَا فِي الْحَقْلِ انَّ قَايِينَ قَامَ عَلَى هَابِيلَ اخِيهِ وَقَتَلَهُ. 
9 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «ايْنَ هَابِيلُ اخُوكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لا اعْلَمُ! احَارِسٌ انَا لاخِي؟» 
10 فَقَالَ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ اخِيكَ صَارِخٌ الَيَّ مِنَ الارْضِ. 
11 فَالْانَ مَلْعُونٌ انْتَ مِنَ الارْضِ الَّتِي فَتَحَتْ فَاهَا لِتَقْبَلَ دَمَ اخِيكَ مِنْ يَدِكَ! 
12 مَتَى عَمِلْتَ الارْضَ لا تَعُودُ تُعْطِيكَ قُوَّتَهَا. تَائِها وَهَارِبا تَكُونُ فِي الارْضِ».  

13فَقَالَ قَايِينُ لِلرَّبِّ: «ذَنْبِي اعْظَمُ مِنْ انْ يُحْتَمَلَ. 
14 انَّكَ قَدْ طَرَدْتَنِي الْيَوْمَ عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ اخْتَفِي وَاكُونُ تَائِها وَهَارِبا فِي الارْضِ فَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدَنِي يَقْتُلُنِي». 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «لِذَلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ قَتَلَ قَايِينَ فَسَبْعَةَ اضْعَافٍ يُنْتَقَمُ مِنْهُ». وَجَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ عَلامَةً لِكَيْ لا يَقْتُلَهُ كُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدَهُ. 
16 فَخَرَجَ قَايِينُ مِنْ لَدُنِ الرَّبِّ وَسَكَنَ فِي ارْضِ نُودٍ شَرْقِيَّ عَدْنٍ. *

*فى الأية رقم 7 
هل الرب عنده سابق علم بما سيفعله قايين أم هو الذى أضله ؟؟؟؟؟*
*فى أية 12 العقاب 
وفى أية رقم 16 نجد أن قايين خرج من لدن الرب
وهذا معناه أن الإنسان عندما يخطئ يخرج من لدن الرب
أى يضل
رجاء الرد على المشاركة             
*


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> * فهل التفسير بالمجاز هو مع كل آية صريحة مثل هذه؟ *
> *وبالتالي تكون قاعدة بشأن "الله" فقط لا غير؟ *


 

*القاعدة العامة *

*أن كل آية ُتفسَّر في سياقها ... ومن الخطر عليك كإنسان ... أن تقطعها من بقية الآيات لتُفسرها بمفردها *

*ليس من حق أي إنسان أن يضع قاعدة لله يسير عليها *

*فالذي يُؤمن بصلاح الله ... يعرف أن أفعال الله صالحة *


*مثال آخر ... إن لم تفهم مثل لوط في سدوم*

*قال الأب لإبنه *

*ضع يدك على هذا الوعاء لألا تموت السمكة من المبيد الحشري الذي أستخدمه *

*فوضع الابن يده على الوعاء ... وكانت السمكة من النوع المُفترس *

*فقفزت مرات عديدة لتلتهم يد الابن وفي النهاية وفي أحد القفزات *

*رفع الابن يده من على الوعاء فخرجت السمكة خارج الوعاء *

*فماتت لخروجها من الماء وتأثير المبيد عليها *

*فقال الأب لماذا قتلت السمكة؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ *

*لقد رفع الابن يد الحفظ تحت إصرار السمكة *

*فماتت. *

*أخي قد تكون هذة آخر القفزات لك لكن إلى الهلاك *

*الله في المنتدي يمد يده لحفظك وفتح بصيرتك فلا تتباعد عن رحمته وُنوره*

*لأن الدينونة والظلام في إنتظار كل من يرفض رحمة الله ونوره *

*إسمع أمر الله في هذه الآية :*
غلاطية 6 : 7 
*لاَ تَضِلُّوا* *اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ*. 
فَإِنَّ الَّذِي *يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ* إِيَّاهُ *يَحْصُدُ* أَيْضاً. 

​*إسمع ما يقوله الله عن من يترك ينبوع الحياة *
إرميا 2 : 13 
لأَنَّ شَعْبِي *عَمِلَ* شَرَّيْنِ *تَرَكُونِي* أَنَا *يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ* 
*لِيَنْقُرُوا* لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آبَاراً آبَاراً مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً. 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2010)

> *كل الآيات التي تقول بلإضلال الله لعباده بالنص الصريح يتم تفسيرها بالمجاز بغض النظر عن السياق. وأريد أن أعرف هل هذه قاعدة إذا تعلقت بـ "الله" فقط وتفسسر الآية على ظاهرها إذا تعلقت بغير "الله؟*


*النص الصريح هنا يقول ان الله سمح لقوة الشر او الضلال او تاثير الضلال ولا يوجد فى النص مايقول بان الله المسبب له بالعكس النص نفسه ينفى ذلك ويقول ان سبب الضلال هو بعدهم بارادتهم عن الحق المطلق الملعن لهم 
فكيف افسر كلام الكتاب المقدس مبتورا عن النص الذى ورد فيه الكلام وافسره بظاهره دون فهم المراد من السياق نفسه
هقولك مثل
لو اب قال لابنه لو مسمعتش كلامى وروحت مع اصحابك وصممت على اللى انت عايزه خلاص هبعتلك اللى هخليك تصدق الكذب الىل انت مشيت وراه
تقوم انت تيجى وتبتر الكلام وتقول
الاب بيقول هبعتلك اللى يخليك تصدق الكذب اللى انت مشيت وراه
وتقول اهو الاب بيقول ان هيرسل ضلال لابنه علشان يصدق الكذب
اذن النص الصريح يقول ان الله يرسل الضلال
ونسيت قبلها انها نتيجة طبيعية لرفض الابن لصوت ابوه وليس نتيجة ارادة الاب 
فهمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2010)

*من قصور الفهم انك تبتر نص وتفسره وتقول ان ظاهره يقول بشئ واذا ادخلت نفس النص فى سياقه سيقول شئ اخر تماما
ودا اللى انت عايز تعمله يا تولرينت لتجد مهربا لفكرك الاسلامى المتاصل ان الهداية والضلال بيد الله ومشيئته فلجات كالعادة لكى تجد شريعة لهذا الفكر فى الايمان المسيحى ولاقيت ان النص دا لو اخرجناه من سياقه قد يعطى لك شريعة لما تريد 
بس للاسف منهيجة التفسير متقلش كدا ابدا لان مفيش فى الكتاب المقدس اسباب نزول وكل نص محتاجين مفسرين يقولوا دا معناه ايه ونزل لمين وجاى لمين
الكتاب المقدس نصوص مترابطة كلها ببعض فى ترتيب زمنى واحداث متتالية وفكر منتظم فاى عدد فى الكتاب المقدس يفسر فى سياقه ليس على ظاهره 
هديك مثل من الكتاب المقدس على كلامى
مثلا كلام بترددوه من عشر سنين فاتوا*
*7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ*
*ظاهر النص يقول ان صدق الله يزداد بكذب المتكلم(بولس) لمجد الله
طيب ولو حطينا نفس النص فى سياقه*
*وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ، فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟*
*7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*
*8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.*
*9 فَمَاذَا إِذًا؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ،*
*10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*
*11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ.*
*12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعًا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*
*تغير الكلام جملا وتفصيلا واصبح النص لا يعنى ظاهره بل يعنى انه اعتراض موجه من انسان معترض وليس فكر يوافق عليه الكاتب
ياريت تفهم اللى اقصده*


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم





فى الأية رقم 7 
هل الرب عنده سابق علم بما سيفعله قايين أم هو الذى أضله ؟؟؟؟؟
فى أية 12 العقاب 
وفى أية رقم 16 نجد أن قايين خرج من لدن الرب
وهذا معناه أن الإنسان عندما يخطئ يخرج من لدن الرب
أى يضل


أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم هذا صحيح أن الله على علم سابق بما سيقع وقوله "هناك خطية" تدل على أن فعل الحسن وفعل القبيح متوفر في الكون الذي خلقه الله وعلى الإنسان أن يختار. يعني سنصل إلى أن قوله "سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال" وما يماثله من آيات تعني أن "الله يسمح بالضلال" ولا يحول بينه وبينهم. 

سؤالي أخت مونيكا: هل كل نص صريح بشأن الله في هذا الأمر يُفَسَّر بالمجاز ولا يُحْمَل على ظاهره؟





كل آية ُتفسَّر في سياقها ... ومن الخطر عليك كإنسان ... أن تقطعها من بقية الآيات لتُفسرها بمفردها


أنقر للتوسيع...


آدم كلارك قال أنه تأمل هذا الأسلوب في اللغة العبرية ووجده صريحًا يُقْصَد منه المجاز وقد ذكرتُ كلامه مترجمًا من قبل في هذا الشريط.





ليس من حق أي إنسان أن يضع قاعدة لله يسير عليها 


أنقر للتوسيع...


الله لا يفسر . نحن (البشر) الذين نفسر كلام الله والقاعدة نضعها لأنفسنا لأننا نحن المفسرين وليس الله.





النص الصريح هنا يقول ان الله سمح لقوة الشر او الضلال او تاثير الضلال 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ها هو النص الصريح:

2Th 2:11  وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ

كلمة "سمح / يسمح" في التفسير  فقط، تفسير الصريح بالمجاز.

عندما يقول الله : "أنا أضللت هذا النبي" يتم تفسيره بـ : "الله سمح للنبي أن يضل / الله سمح بإضلال النبي / الله لم يمنع هذا النبي أن يضل لأنه اختار الضلال"

ماذا تسمي هذا؟ هذا تفسير الصريح بالمجاز. وهذا نجده في كل آية تخص الله فقط لا غير.

قلتُ أن هذا (التفسير بالمجاز) ليس كلامي وإنما هو من استنتاج المفسر آدم كلارك . وكذلك :





نعم مجازا .. عايز تفهم ازاى يبقى لازم تقرا النص كامل . وتستوعبه .

وكذلك اقتبسه القديس متى ولوقا بنفس الالفاظ الواضحة ..
ولذا فالمعنى الذى قاله يوحنا مقتبسا من اشعياء هو مجازى .
 (ابن الملك)


أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2288327&postcount=22





الله لم يرسل الضلال، بل معنى النسب لله هو مجازي.

فليس الله القائم بعمل الضلال لانه عمل الشيطان، بل هو مرسل الشيطان و هو معنى مجازي لسماحه و معرفته المسبقة بالآمور.
 (الأستاذ ماي روك)


أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2289180&postcount=37

إذن الآية الصريحة فيما يخص الله في هذا الأمر تُفَسَّر بالمجاز ، ومع غير الله تُفَسَّر على ظاهرها. وأضرب مثالًا على هذا :*


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*2Co 4:4  الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله.

من العلماء من قال أن المقصود هنا هو إبليس رئيس هذا العالم . ومن ثم فسروا الآية على ظاهرها أن إبليس يقوم بالضلال بالفعل على حقيقته. ومنهم من قال أن المقصود هنا هو "الله" (منهم آباء الكنيسة) . ومن ثم فسروا الآية بالمجاز:

1- "إن البشارة واضحة ومعلنة لكل إنسان ماعدا من يرفضون أن يؤمنوا. وعمل الشيطان هو أن يخدع، ومن لا يؤمنون قد أعماهم الشيطان (انظر 11: 14، 15)، فإغراء المال والقوة واللذة، يجعل عطية الله تبدو قليلة القيمة، لكن من يرفضون المسيح مفضلين حياتهم الدنيوية، قد جعلوا من الشيطان إلها لهم." (التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس)

ويقول القس الأب أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره:
"قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين = هذا هو خداع إبليس إله هذا الدهر، أنه يثير شهوات الإنسان ويغريه بملذات هذا العالم.":

http://www.smcfag.org/HTML/frantony2.htm

وهذا واضح في الكتاب المقدس مثلما قام إبليس بإغواء يهوذا بطريق مباشر ليخون يسوع المسيح. 


2- ويقول القس الأب تادرس يعقوب ملطي:

ويرى البعض أنه يقصد هنا اللَّه نفسه الذي إذ يرفع نعمته عنهم بسبب إصرارهم على العصيان يحرمهم من النور، وكما قيل: "تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة: تسمعون سمعًا ولا تفهمون، ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون، لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ، وآذانهم ثقل سماعها وغمضوا عيونهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويسمعوا بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم" (مت ١٣: ١٤-١٥ ؛إش ٩:٦). "كما هو مكتوب أعطاهم اللَّه روح سبات وعيونًا حتى لا يبصروا، وآذانا حتى لا يسمعوا إلى هذا اليوم" (رو ٨:١١). وقد جاء في (١ تي ١٧:١) عن اللَّه أنه "ملك الدهور".......
v إننا نؤكد أن هذه العبارة تتحدث لا عن الشيطان بل عن إله الكل.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v انه يعني إله السماء، وليس فقط إله هذا (الدهر)، بل إله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب؛ بل وليس إله هؤلاء فقط بل إله الجميع.
القديس ثيؤفيولاكت 

http://www.jesus-nazareth.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=84&d=1183785935

فهذان تفسيران لآية واحدة: بشأن الله تُفَسَّر بالمجاز وأن الذين رفضوا الإيمان هم السبب إذ لم يستعملوا عقولهم ولا حواسهم في الإيمان بالله ، وبشأن إبليس تُفَسَّر  على ظاهرها وحقيقتها أن الشيطان يقوم بالإضلال الفعلي الحقيقي (كما حدث مع يهوذا).

فهل هذه قاعدة تفسيرية أن النص الصريح بشأن الله في هذا الأمر يُفَسَّر  بالمجاز ، ومع غير الله يُفَسَّر  على حقيقته وظاهره؟

وأشكركم
وإذا كنتُ قد تسببتُ في أي إزعاج يمكن أن أتوقف .*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

> نعم هذا صحيح أن الله على علم سابق بما سيقع وقوله "هناك خطية" تدل على أن فعل الحسن وفعل القبيح متوفر في الكون الذي خلقه الله وعلى الإنسان أن يختار. يعني سنصل إلى أن قوله "سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال" وما يماثله من آيات تعني أن "الله يسمح بالضلال" ولا يحول بينه وبينهم.
> 
> سؤالي أخت مونيكا: هل كل نص صريح بشأن الله في هذا الأمر يُفَسَّر بالمجاز ولا يُحْمَل على ظاهره؟



*أخى توليرانت
الرب يسمح للشيطان أن يجربنا أو يضل من يبعد بإرادته عن الرب
الرب لا يرسل عمل الضلال لأن الضلال خاص بالشيطان
أرجو أن أكون قدرت أوصل الإجابة
لماذا الرب يسمح
لأن الرب أعطانا إرادة حرة
عرفنا الخير والشر وعرفنا الطريق والحق
وترك لنا حرية الإختيار لكى يحاسبنا يوم الدينونة على الإختيار الذى إختاره كل واحد
ويحاسب كل واحد على حسب أعمالة​*


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*وأنا معكِ في هذا
وقلتُ أننا نستنتج كما استنتج آدم كلارك وغيره أن:

الآية الصريحة في أن "الله أرسل الضلال / الله أضل فلانًا ...الخ" تُفَسَّر مجازًا أن: "الله سمح بإضلال فلانًا أو هؤلاء" لأنهم هم الذين اختاروا الضلال فلم يتدخل الله في اختيارهم لأنه كفل الحرية للناس.

فهل هذا صحيح أم لا؟
وهل هذه قاعدة في تفسير النص الصريح بشأن الله أما بشأن غيره فإن الآية تُفَسَّر على ظاهرها كما هي؟

وشكرًا*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *وهل هذه قاعدة في تفسير النص الصريح بشأن الله *


 

*لعلك لم تقرأ المشاكتان *

*# 56 ، #60 *

*إريد ردًا .... أم إنهما كافيتان لإجابة عقدة سؤال ( أرسل الله )*

*لا تتهرب من المسؤلية .... لقد علمت كل ما يجب أن تعرفه *

*والقرار الآن لك *

*إن كان الله يُريد أن يُضلك لما أدخلك المنتدى *

*وأعطاك الفرصة لمعرفة كل ما عرفت *

*ُأشفق عليك أن تموت في عنادك*

*عمر الانسان غير مضمون *

*قد لا يكون بوسعك غدًا *

*الكتابة في المنتدى *

*فقد ينتهي الوقت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> يعني سنصل إلى أن قوله "سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال" وما يماثله من آيات تعني أن "الله يسمح بالضلال" ولا يحول بينه وبينهم.
> *



*السماح بالإضلال لا تعنى أنه هو من فرض هذا الضلال, بل هناك حرية أختيار لدى الإنسان, فيختار ما يشاء, النور أو الظلمة, فالرب فى المسيحية لا يفرض أى منهما على الإنسان *


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*هذا شرح وقد أعلنت موافقتي عليه

لكني أسأل:

هل النص الصريح الذي يتعلق بالله في هذا الأمر يُفَسَّر بالمجاز ، والذي يتعلق بغير الله يُفَسَّر على ظاهر النص وحقيقته؟ 

وشكرًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *هذا شرح وقد أعلنت موافقتي عليه
> 
> لكني أسأل:
> 
> ...



*سؤال خارج سياق الموضوع, إن كان لديك رغبة فى معرفة أمر أخر عن مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس فيمكنك ذلك فى موضوع آخر*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *هذا شرح وقد أعلنت موافقتي عليه*


 

*شكرًا لك على حسن فهمك للشرح *





tolerant قال:


> *لكني أسأل:*
> 
> *هل النص الصريح الذي يتعلق بالله في هذا الأمر يُفَسَّر بالمجاز*
> * والذي يتعلق بغير الله يُفَسَّر على ظاهر النص وحقيقته؟ *


 

*الله لا تحِده طريقة للفهم ... إلا الايمان *
العبرانيين 11 : 3 
*بِالإِيمَانِ* *نَفْهَمُ* أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. ​*والله لا يقع تحت سلطة لغتنا العربية ... فتتحكم في أعماله ومشيئته  *

*وقد سبق القول أن كل آية ُتفهم من سياق بقية الآيات *

تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 7 
افْهَمْ مَا أَقُولُ. *فَلْيُعْطِكَ الرَّبُّ* *فَهْماً* فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 

​*فالرب يعطي الفهم ... لإدارك أعماله *
*ولا تطلب فهم أعمال الله ... في حالة البعد عنه *

* 


*


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*



سؤال خارج سياق الموضوع, إن كان لديك رغبة فى معرفة أمر أخر عن مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس فيمكنك ذلك فى موضوع آخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


السؤال لم يخرج عن الموضوع قيد أنملة. 
لكني سأفترض ذلك فإني لا أسأل عن مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس وإنما أسأل عن تفسير آيات الإضلال المتعلقة بالله وبغيره. وإني مستعد لفتح موضوع بهذا العنوان إذا وافقتم ولم يكن هناك مانع لديكم.

وفي انتظار الرد
وشكرًا
وآسف على أي إزعاج.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> السؤال لم يخرج عن الموضوع قيد أنملة.
> لكني سأفترض ذلك فإني لا أسأل عن مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس وإنما أسأل عن تفسير آيات الإضلال المتعلقة بالله وبغيره. وإني مستعد لفتح موضوع بهذا العنوان إذا وافقتم ولم يكن هناك مانع لديكم.
> ...



*أعتقد أننا أجبناك, وقدمنا لك التفسير, والموضوع الذى تتكلم عنه هو نفس الموضوع محل النقاش الآن

كونك مصر على إن الله مٌضل, بسبب خلفيتك الإسلامية, فإنك تعبد إلها غير إلهنا, وهذا شأنك*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *...** أسأل عن تفسير آيات الإضلال المتعلقة بالله وبغيره...**.*


 

*بعد ( 63 ) مشاركة !!*

*ومازلت تسأل عن تفسير الأية !!*

*وماذا قدمنا لك طوال هذه المشاركات !!*

*وماذا عن قولك ؟*



tolerant قال:


> *هذا شرح وقد أعلنت موافقتي عليه
> 
> *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> السؤال لم يخرج عن الموضوع قيد أنملة.
> لكني سأفترض ذلك فإني لا أسأل عن مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس وإنما أسأل عن تفسير آيات الإضلال المتعلقة بالله وبغيره. وإني مستعد لفتح موضوع بهذا العنوان إذا وافقتم ولم يكن هناك مانع لديكم.
> ...



*أخى توليرانت 
أنت لم تزعج أحد
جميعنا مستعدين لمجاوبتك مادام الهدف 
هوفهم مانشرحه لك  ولا داعى للأسف
فى شرح أى أية فى الكتاب المقدس لا نأخذ بنظام الأية الواحدة
ولكن نقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ونوجد من الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد 
ماذا يقال فى هذا الموضوع

والسبب فى ذلك أن العهد القديم نبؤات عن السيد المسيج
وفى العهد الجديد تحققت هذه النبؤات

ولذلك السبب عندما سألت سؤالك فى موضوع الضلال أتينا لك بأيات من رسائل بولس 
وأيات من سفر أرميا وأيات من سفر أيوب ,ايات من سفر التكوين
لكى يكتمل المعنى ولكى نعرف مقاصد الله وهذا يحدث مع كل أيات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه
القديم والجدبد

ونصيحة لك عندما تقرأ جزء فى الكتاب المقدس تكلم مع الرب خالق الكون وأطلب منه أن يعطيك الفهم وتكلم معه كصديق كأخ إطلب منه بلجاجه ومحبه أن يعطيك الفهم والإستنارةوأن يعرفك الحقيقة
ربنا ينورقلبك وتعرف الحقيقة​*


----------



## Tolerant (12 أغسطس 2010)

*



كونك مصر على إن الله مٌضل, بسبب خلفيتك الإسلامية, فإنك تعبد إلها غير إلهنا, وهذا شأنك

أنقر للتوسيع...


الفهم الذي توصلت له ليس له خلفية إسلامية بل هو ما توصل له المفسر الكبير آدم كلارك وقال أنه وجد أن هذا أسلوبًا شائعًا في لغة الكتاب المقدس وأيد تفسيره بالمجاز وعدم النظر لظاهر النص لأن هذا أسلوب لغة ، والمجاز أسلوب في فهم هذه اللغة. ولم أقل أن الله مضل ومعاذ الله أن أقول هذا.




ومازلت تسأل عن تفسير الأية !!

وماذا قدمنا لك طوال هذه المشاركات !!

أنقر للتوسيع...


قصدتُ التفسير بالمجاز الذي قدمتموه أنتم بأنفسكم ووافقتُ عليه ، هل تقبلوه قاعدة نطبقها على النص الصريح المتعلق بالله ، ونطبق التفسير بظاهر النص على غير الله؟ هذا هو قصدي.




فى شرح أى أية فى الكتاب المقدس لا نأخذ بنظام الأية الواحدة
ولكن نقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ونوجد من الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرًا أخت مونيكا على أسلوبك الراقي الجميل. وكل الإخوة هنا بصراحة
لذلك أنا اقترحت أن نطبق هذا كقاعدة عامة على الآيات المتعلقة بالله أن نفسرها بالمجاز ومعي آدم كلارك ، ومعي كل المفسرين الذين فسروا بالمجاز وإن لم يذكروا ذلك كقاعدة ، يكفي أنهم طبقوها في كل الآيات المتعلقة بالله ولم يخالفوا هذا ولو في آية واحدة.

وشكرًا لكم جميعًا*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أغسطس 2010)

> *قصدتُ التفسير بالمجاز الذي قدمتموه أنتم بأنفسكم ووافقتُ عليه ، هل تقبلوه قاعدة نطبقها على النص الصريح المتعلق بالله ، ونطبق التفسير بظاهر النص على غير الله؟ هذا هو قصدي.
> *



ليست قاعدة ابداً .
وانما لما نشوف الاية فى وسط سياقها .. يتضح معنى الاية هل هى مجاز ام حقيقة .

ولذلك لكل اية وضعتها .. تجدنا نضعها فى سياقها ..


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ليست قاعدة ابداً .
> وانما لما نشوف الاية فى وسط سياقها .. يتضح معنى الاية هل هى مجاز ام حقيقة .
> 
> ولذلك لكل اية وضعتها .. تجدنا نضعها فى سياقها ..


 


*شكرًا أخي ابن الملك *

*لقد حاولت لفت إنتباه الأخ / *Tolerant

*الى هذا المفهوم  ولكن هو لا يريد تغيير فكره ... بسبب طريقة تفكيره*

*على العموم لقد أجبناه ... وقراره يحدد مصيره *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*


tolerant قال:






الفهم الذي توصلت له ليس له خلفية إسلامية بل هو ما توصل له المفسر الكبير آدم كلارك وقال أنه وجد أن هذا أسلوبًا شائعًا في لغة الكتاب المقدس وأيد تفسيره بالمجاز وعدم النظر لظاهر النص لأن هذا أسلوب لغة ، والمجاز أسلوب في فهم هذه اللغة. ولم أقل أن الله مضل ومعاذ الله أن أقول هذا.


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أعرف لماذا آدم كلارك الذى أعجبك وتتهافت عليه مع كل المنتديات الإسلامية, هل تعتقد إن تفاسيره وحى إلهى لا يجب الخروج عنها, وقد قت بوضع ترجمة خاطئة للتفسير وأوضحنا لك خطأك فى الترجمة, ومع هذا تواصل وضعها دون الألتفات لتنبيهك بخطأ ترجمتك

ثم هل أنت مؤمن بتفسير آدم كلارك لكل الكتاب المقدس لتسير على منهجه أم تقتطفت ترجمة خاطئة لنص معين للخروج من مأزق إضلال إله الإسلام لمؤمنينه

على العموم, إلهنا ليس مُضل, ولا مُضل إلا إبليس وأعوانه, هذه هى مسيحيتنا, وهذه هى عقيدتنا, وإن كنت تبحث عن إله مضل فلن تجده لدينا, بل ستجده كامن فى عقر دارك, وإن كنت تبحث عن إله يسعى لخلاصك فعليك ترك دارك بكل ما فيها من إضلال وابحث عن خلاص نفسك, وستخلص إن أخلصت النوايا

ولينير نور المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك

*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2010)

*أخي صوت الرب. أنه قال *



> *هذا شرح وقد أعلنت موافقتي عليه*


 

*وهذه جزئية جيدة ... تذكر أن كلام الله وروحة لا يُقاوم*

*لنتركه الآن لضميرة ...... ولنور الله الذي جاء به للمنتدى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

Tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يقول المفسر آدم كلارك (2 تي 2: 11):
> ...



*لماذا لم تضع التفسير بالكامل 


For this very cause, that they would not receive the love of the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness, therefore God permits strong delusion to occupy their minds; so that they believe a lie rather than the truth, prefer false apostles and their erroneous doctrines to the pure truths of the Gospel, brought to them by the well-accredited messengers of God; being ever ready to receive any false Messiah, while they systematically and virulently reject the true one.


لماذا أخذت نصف التفسير وتركت النص الأخر

لا تعليق أكثر*


----------



## antonius (12 أغسطس 2010)

بإختصار...وأنا لم أقرأ كل الحوار الدائر...ولكني اُريد ان اُعطي نظرة عامة على القاعدة التي يجب ان ننهجها لفهم النصوص!
..
نص صريح مطلق:
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 13 لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ *اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ* وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً. 
هذا النص يقطع الشك باليقين...بأن لا شر من الله!! بتاتاً...أبداً...
إشعياء الأصحاح 6 العدد 3 وَهَذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ: «*قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ* رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ».
القداسة..هي صفة الهية ثابتة في الكتاب المُقدّس...
معنى القداسة..هو الخلو من الشر ببساطة!! فالقدوس عكس الشرير الخاطي!
الله هو القدوس..هو الخير ..وما خالفه يكون شراً وإثماً وخطيئة وضلال..
فالتقرب من الله هو طريق القداسة والابتعاد عنه هو الضلال...
تفسير كل النصوص التي أشكلت على اخونا تولرنت..يتم على ضوء فهمنا لما هو فوق الذي يمثل قاعدة اساسية ثابتة صريحة مطلقة..من أن لا شر يصدر عن الله ! ولا يُجرّب الله احد بالشر!!
لي عودة..


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> إذن تسمح اللغة بتفسير الصريح بالمجاز ولا يفسر النص على ظاهره كما قال آدم كلارك؟ أليس كذلك؟
> *



شرحنا هذه النقطة أكثر من مرة.
كلام الكتاب المقدس يُخذ ككل و ليس كجزء، بمعنى انه يُفسر بعضه البعض.
فنحن نعرف أن الله لا يضل البشر من ناحية الإيمان، فهو يريد الكل ان يخلصوا و يأتوا للحق و نعرف أيضاً أن الشيطان سيكذب في اخر الزمان و هذا عمل الشيطان وحده بسماح من الله
فعندما يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الله سيسرل عمل الضلال، فالإستنتاج الطبيعي الوحيد هو انه ليس فاعل هذا الضلال لان الكتاب المقدس واضح بهذا الشأن، فالله صالح و اي ضلال يصدر من مصدر اخر غيره لكن بسماح من الله.

لكن نُكرر من جديد، النص الكريم لا يتكلم عن ضلالة إيمان، بل على ضلالة تصديق أكاذيب الشيطان من قِبل الذين لم يؤمنوا، أي ان الله لا يضل أحد من ناحية الإيمان بالحق.


----------



## Tolerant (13 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم




القداسة..هي صفة الهية ثابتة في الكتاب المُقدّس...

أنقر للتوسيع...

أتفق معك أن القداسة هي صفة الله الثابتة. ولا يمكن أن نصف الله بغير ذلك. فهل لي أن أضع ملخصًا للحوار في ضوء هذه القاعدة:


1-    كل آية تصرح بأن الله يضل عباده مثل: ((سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال – أنا الرب أضللتُ هذا النبي – وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ – أغلظ الله قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم)) كل هذا يفسر مجازًا: الله يسمح للضلال أن يصل لهم – الله يتخلى عن هذا النبي ويتركه لضلالاته - الله لا يحول بينهم وبين روح الضلال – تركهم الله وأسلمهم لغلظة قلوبهم ولعمى بصيرتهم.

هل نتفق على هذه النقاط
وشكرًا للجميع*


----------



## Critic (13 أغسطس 2010)

*



1- كل آية تصرح بأن الله يضل عباده مثل: ((سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال – أنا الرب أضللتُ هذا النبي – وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ – أغلظ الله قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم)) كل هذا يفسر مجازًا: الله يسمح للضلال أن يصل لهم – الله يتخلى عن هذا النبي ويتركه لضلالاته - الله لا يحول بينهم وبين روح الضلال – تركهم الله وأسلمهم لغلظة قلوبهم ولعمى بصيرتهم.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *- مع وجود الفعل الصريح "يضل" (أنا الرب أضللت هذا النبي)) فلا يصح أبدًا أن نقول أن الله مضل ولا مضلل. فهذا لا يليق بالله.
> *



*يا حاج توليرانت !*
*الم يقل الاحباء مليون مرة ان الاية تفهم من وسط سياقها*
*الم نقل مليون مرة انك لو عرضت الايات كاملة دون بتر سيتضح المعنى بلا ادنى شك*

*لماذا تستمر بعرض ما كتبته من اول مداخلة لك و تتجاهل اجابات الاحبة التى اوضحت الصورة..... و كانه لم يجبك احد !!!؟*

*هل تريد ان نقول لك فى النهاية مثلا : "الهنا يضل من يشاء !!! " ؟!*
*لا لن يحدث و حاشا*
*شكرا*


----------



## Tolerant (13 أغسطس 2010)

*هل نتفق على هذه النقاط?*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تفسير وليم مكدونالد
**إنسان الخطية                  الله، في الواقع، سيرسل إليهم عمل الضلال حتى يصدّقوا الكذب؛ والكذبة، بالطبع، هي ادّعاء ضدِّ المسيح أنَّه الله. فهؤلاء القوم رفضوا قبول الربّ يسوع بصفته الله ظاهرًا في الجسد. سبق للربّ، إبّان حياته على الأرض، أن حذّر الناس بهذه الكلمات: «أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني. إن أتى آخر باسم نفسه، فذلك تقبلونه» (يو43:5). إذًا، إنَّهم يقبلون الآن إنسان الخطيّة الذي يأتي باسمه الخاص ويطالب بالعبادة على غرار الله؟ ”النور المرفوض هو النور الذي جرى التنكّر له“. وإذا ما نصب إنسان ما صنمًا في قلبه، فالله سيستجيب له بحسب صنمه هذا (حز4:14). إن ضدّ المسيح سيكون يهوديًّا على الأرجح (حز9:28؛ دا 37:11، 38). هذا لأنَّ اليهود لن يخدعهم من يظهر بمظهر المسيّا إلاّ إذا زعم بأنَّه يتحدّر من سبط يهوذا ومن سلالة داود. *

*يااستاذ تولرينت 9 صفحات طلبنا منك ان تاتى من سياق النص بما يعنى انه الله هو الذى ارسل ولم تقل هذا وكل كلامك يقول هى كدا اللى عاجبه عاجبه
فى حين كل الاباء الشرقيين والغربيين اجمعوا ان الضلال هو عمل لا يخص الله بينما سمح الله بيه لانه مش هو اللى هيقوم بيه دا كلام يخص الدجال فى اخر الزمان يارب نفهم*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*دخلنا كالعادة فى جدال عقيم وبتردد نفس الكلام بعد لما فندناه ياريت تتخلى شوية عن الطريقة دى النص يفهم فى سياقه مش تبتر النص وتقول ظاهره يقول كدا
ظاهره دا مش عندنا لان كل نص موجود فى سياق يفسر على حسب الفكرة الكاملة اللى اراد الله ان يصل بها لنا 
*


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ العزيز Tolerant
طلبت منك أكثر مرة ان تلتزم بطرح نقطة واحدة فقط لكي لا تخلط الأمور ببعضها و تتهرب من الإجابات، أعطيتك أكثر من فرصة لتلتزم بالنظام، لكنك إخترت الخلط و التضليل و التشتيت، لذلك بما أنك لا تسمع لكيفية إدارة الحوار، أي طرح مستقبلي يتطرق لأكثر من نقطة سيتم حذفه.



Tolerant قال:


> *
> 1-    كل آية تصرح بأن الله يضل عباده مثل: ((سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال – أنا الرب أضللتُ هذا النبي – وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ – أغلظ الله قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم)) كل هذا يفسر مجازًا: الله يسمح للضلال أن يصل لهم – الله يتخلى عن هذا النبي ويتركه لضلالاته - الله لا يحول بينهم وبين روح الضلال – تركهم الله وأسلمهم لغلظة قلوبهم ولعمى بصيرتهم.
> *



سنرد كالعادة على تيسالونيكي الثانية فقط

قلنا أن الله سيرسل عمل الضلال، اي الشيطان للذين لم يؤمنوا، اي الذين رفضوا الإيمان. الإرسال هنا معناه ان الله يسيمح للشيطان ان يكذب و يسيمح للذين لم يؤمنوا بعد بتصديق كذبه. فنحن نعرف من الكتاب المقدس ان هذا العمل هو عمل الشيطان، فالشواهد على هذا كثيرة، إضافة الى أننا نعرف أيضاً ان الله يريد الخلاص للجميع بدون إستثناء.
بالرغم من هذا كله، الضلال هنا للذين لم يؤمنوا، لكي يصدقوا أكاذيب الشيطان، بمعنى ان هذا الضلال لا علاقة له بخلاص الإنسان و إختياره للحق، فالخيار هذا لا يتدخل فيه الله.

هل سنكرر من جديد نفس الكلام ام ماذا؟


----------



## brethren p (13 أغسطس 2010)

*[font=&quot]بالآيات الأولى من الأصحاح الثاني نصل إلى الموضوع الذي كان هو المناسبة لكتابة هذه الرسالة.  لقد كان المُفسدون يعملّون، وكانوا يحاولون إقناع التسالونيكيين أنهم قد دخلوا في يوم الرب فعلاً، مع أنهم كانوا يعلمون جيدًا أن يوم الرب سيجلب معه دينونة رهيبة، وأنه «كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء» [/font][font=&quot](1تس5: 1-3)[/font][font=&quot].  وكان واضحًا أن الذين يحاولون تضليلهم، يستندون على المنطق أن المُحاكمات والاضطهادات التي يجتازون فيها كانت دينونة، تثبت أن يوم الرب قد حلّ عليهم.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وقد كان كل هذا تضليلاً مكشوفًا، كما تبين الآية 3، والأساليب التي استخدمها أولئك المزورون كانت أساليب تتفق مع تعاليمهم المُضلة.  فقد حاولوا أن يفرضوا أفكارهم على التسالونيكيين «[/font]بروح[font=&quot]» و«[/font]بكلمة[font=&quot]» و«[/font]برسالة كأنها منا[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot](أي برسالة نُسبت كذبًا إلى الرسول)».  فهم لم يكتفوا بتقديم تعاليمهم مشفوعة بحجة الكلام، بل ادّعوا أنهم تلقوها بوحي من روح الله.  لقد كان روح الله يعطي كلمات بالوحي في الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى، ويشهد بذلك سفر أعمال الرسل، ولكن كان هناك أيضًا كلمات بروح أو أرواح، لكنها ليست بالروح القدس، كما تُشير رسالة يوحنا الأولى5:[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]1-6، وأولئك المُضلون ادَّعوا أنهم تلقوا تعاليمهم من روح.  فليكن، ولكنه ليس هو الروح القدس.  بل أنهم تمادوا أبعد من هذا، فقد أرسلوا رسالة إلى التسالونيكيين نسبوها كذبًا إلى الرسول بولس.  وببعض التزوير، حاولوا أن يُظهروا أن أفكارهم المُضللة تلقى تأييده.  والشيطان لا يعبأ على الإطلاق بمشروعية الوسيلة التي يستخدمها لتحقيق أهدافه.  فالتعليم المعوّج يمكن أن تُسانده وسائل سلوك معوّجة.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وقد يعن[/font][font=&quot]ّ[/font][font=&quot] للبعض أن يسأل: ”وما هي أهمية القضية المُثارة؟“.  لقد كانت الاضطهادات والمُحاكمات موجودة فعلاً.  فما أهمية إذا كانت تشير إلى مجيء يوم الرب أم لا؟ كم من مرة نجد قضايا كبيرة ذات طابع عملي تدور حول نقاط في التعليم تبدو صغيرة.  لقد كان الأمر مهمًا جداً بالطبع، لأنه إذا كان يوم الرب قد حضر فعلاً في ذلك الوقت، إذاً فالحقيقة التي أرشد الله بولس أن يكشف لهم عنها في الجزء الأخير من الأصحاح الرابع وبداية الأصحاح الخامس من رسالته الأولى إليهم قد سقطت.  فقد جاء ذلك اليوم عليهم كلص وباغتهم.  فهل سقوط مصداقية كلمة الله أمر هيّن يمكن السكوت عليه؟[/font]*
*[font=&quot]أكثر من هذا، أن هذا معناه أن هناك مؤمنين تُركوا على الأرض ليجتازوا في الضيقة التي حلّت كعقاب من يد الله.  إذًا فرجاؤهم السماوي قد ضاع وقد تُركوا ليواجهوا الأمور الرهيبة التي ستأتي على ساكني الأرض.  فهل هذا أمر هيّن؟ بالتأكيد، لا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]كيف واجه الرسول هذا التعليم المُضلل؟ [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لقد واجهه بطريقتين: أولاً، بتذكيرهم بالحقيقة التي سبق أن رسّخها في الرسالة الأولى.  وثانيًا، بإعطاء المزيد من التعليم الواضح عن يوم الرب وعن ترتيب أحداثه.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وهو يناشدهم بمجيء الرب يسوع وباجتماعنا إليه، ألا يتزعزعوا بالضلالات. إلى ماذا يشير بهذه الكلمات؟ [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]من الواضح، أنه يشير إلى تعاليمه السابقة في الآيات من 15 إلى 17 من الأصحاح الرابع في رسالته الأولى إليهم.  فإذا كنا سنجتمع إلى المسيح في الهواء قبل مجيء يوم الرب، كيف يتأتى أن نجد أنفسنا على الأرض نعاني ويلات ذلك اليوم؟ [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وكان ينبغي على التسالونيكيين، في ضوء الحق الذي وصلهم فعلاً، ألا يستمعوا لأولئك المُضلين.  ولكن لكونهم حديثي الإيمان في ذلك الوقت وأطفال في المسيح، فإنه لم تكن حواسهم بعد قد تدربت على تمييز زيف التعليم الذي سمعوه.  وقد يكون الكثيرون منا مثلهم، فإذا كان الأمر هكذا، يفيدنا أن نرى أن الحق كل لا يتجزأ، ولذلك يجب ألا نتزعزع بأي تعليم جديد، إذا كان متعارضًا مع الأُسس التي وضعها الله في قلوبنا من قبل.[/font]*
* 2: 2-3

                     [font=&quot]وفي الآية 3 يبدأ توضيح التعليم.  فليس فقط أن الكنيسة ستجتمع معًا إلى المسيح في الهواء، قبل مجيء يوم الرب، بل أن هناك حدثين عظيمين لا بد أن يحدثا على الأرض نفسها قبل مجيء ذلك اليوم، وكلاهما مذكوران في الآية 3.  فلا بد أن يأتي الارتداد أولاً، وأن يُستعلن ”إنسان الخطية“.  الأمر الأول حركة، وأما الثاني فرجل.  [/font]*
*[font=&quot]ويعلمنا التاريخ من أوله إلى آخره، كيف أن الحركات والرجال مرتبطون معًا.  فأولاً، تأتي الحركة وهي غالبًا من صُنع إله هذا الدهر؛ ثم يظهر رجل مزامنًا لها يترأس هذه الحركة ويصل بها إلى ذروتها.  فقد وصلت الإمبريالية القديمة (الاستعمار القديم) ذروته في نبوخذنصر، وبلغت حركة الجمهورية الفرنسية ذروتها بنابليون، وترأس موسوليني الحركة الفاشية الجديدة.  وهكذا، سيكرر التاريخ نفسه بمقياس أكبر قبل مجيء يوم الرب.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وليكن واضحًا لنا المقصود بالارتداد، فهو ليس مجرد انحراف أو فتور يسود المؤمنين، تكون نتيجته أن العالم يغزو الكنيسة، ويجر في أذياله شرورًا متنوعة كثيرة[/font][font=&quot]؛[/font][font=&quot] إنما هو رفض تام للحق الإلهي، وإنكار كُلي لأسس الإيمان القديم. لقد حدث كثيرًا في تاريخ الكنيسة زيغان عن الحق وتشويه له، يمكن تشبيهه بزراعة شجيرات أو تشذيب بعض أشجار شوه منظر الحديقة الجميلة المنسقة.  والارتداد ليس هكذا، إنه انهيار أرضي هائل يبتلع الحديقة بأكملها.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]هناك فكرة ما زالت منتشرة على نطاق واسع وهي أن الرب لن يرجع إلا عندما يتهيأ العالم لمجيئه بالكرازة بالإنجيل وإيمان أغلب سكان العالم إن لم يكن جميعهم.  ولكن ليس هناك أية مُساندة لهذه الفكرة في الفصل الذي نناقشه، بل هو على النقيض تمامًا لها.  فالحقيقة هي أن ما يسبق مجيئه بالمجد[/font][font=&quot]،[/font][font=&quot] هو الإنكار الكُلي للإيمان من الذين كانوا ينتسبون إليه سابقًا.  وهذا الارتداد سيمه[/font][font=&quot]ِّ[/font][font=&quot]د الطريق لاستعلان شخصية جبارة، ستكون ممثلاً مباشرًا للشيطان ويسميه الكتاب هنا «[/font]إنسان الخطية[font=&quot]» لأن الخطية ستتجسد فيه بأقصى طاقاتها.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]هذا الرجل مملوء بالغطرسة والاستعلاء، وسيقاوم الله مُعلنًا نفسه إلهًا.  وادعاء كهذا سيكون مستحيلاً بين أُناس يسم[/font][font=&quot]ّ[/font][font=&quot]ون أنفسهم مسيحيين - بل سيثير سخريتهم - هذا لو لم يمهد الارتداد الطريق له مسبقًا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]فالارتداد إذًا سيكون ذا طبيعة تجعل عقول الناس مستعدة لقبول هذه المزاعم الفظيعة من جانب شخص هو مجرد إنسان، وأن يعتبرونها ممكنة ومعقولة.  ويكون تأليه الإنسان هو النتيجة المنطقية والمعقولة لهذه الحركة.  هذا يلقي فيضًا من الضوء على الاتجاه الأساسي لهذا الارتداد الذي سيُنزل الله عن العرش وسينصِّب الإنسان في مكانه.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]دعونا نستعرض العالم المسيحي العظيم اليوم في ضوء هذه الحقائق.  فبلا شك أننا نرى نُذُرًا لا يمكن تجاهلها لدنو هذا الارتداد.  فالأحداث القادمة تلقي بظلالها أمامها.  والاتجاه الكاسح نحو ”تطوير“ التفكير الديني والتعليم، يسير في الاتجاه الذي يُشير إليه الكتاب.  وإذا سمحوا لله أن يدخل في مخطط أفكارهم، فإن له مكانًا قصيًا صغيرًا، بينما نظرية التطور أُعطيت مكان الصدارة.  ونظرية التطور هي مجرد ابتكار عقولهم، ولكنهم أسبغوا عليها قدرات فائقة، ومفروض أن الإنسان متو[/font][font=&quot]َّ[/font][font=&quot]ج فوق كل إنجازاتها.  فالإنسان إذًا له الأهمية القصوى بالنسبة لهم وليس الله.  كما أنهم يتوقعون أن عملية التطور لن تتوقف بالإنسان بما وصل إليه اليوم، بل ستستمر إلى أن تُنتج إنسانًا فائق القدرات (سوبر).  كم سيكون من السهل ومن الطبيعي إذًا تنصيب ”إنسان الخطية“ عندما يُستعلن باعتباره الإنسان فائق القدرات الذي طال انتظاره![/font]*
* 2: 3-7

                     [font=&quot]وكان الرسول قد حذّر التسالونيكيين من هذه الأمور عندما كان بينهم في زيارته القصيرة الأولى، يكرز بالإنجيل وسطهم.  وقد نتساءل: من أين وجد الوقت ليتحدث معهم عن مثل هذه الأمور في تلك الزيارة القصيرة؟[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] وكيف رأى أنه من المناسب أن يفعل ذلك بعد أيام قليلة من قبولهم الإيمان؟ [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ولكن هذا ما[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]حدث فعلاً.  لقد كان بولس يعرف جيدًا أن «[/font]سر الإثم الآن يعمل[font=&quot]»، وهو يعرّفنا بهذا في الآية 7.  ومعنى هذا أن ”الإثم“، أو ”اللاقانون“ في شكله السري كان يتحرك في قلوب الناس عندئذ.  فروح ”تأكيد الذات“ التي لا تعترف بقانون، والتي ستصل إلى أوج اشتعالها في نهاية هذا التدبير، كانت في بدايتها مختفية في الظلام.  ولذلك كان التحذير ضروريًا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]إذًا، من الضروري أكثر بالنسبة لنا نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور أن ننتبه إليها كل الانتباه.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]هل رسخ في أذهاننا بوضوح أن الارتداد واستعلان ”إنسان الخطية“ لا بد أن يسبقا يوم الرب؟ [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]فلا بد لشر الإنسان أن يصل مداه إلى درجة الطوفان قبل أن يتعامل الله معه بدينونته.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]إذا كان هذا واضحًا، لن يكون من الصعب علينا أن نرى أن مجيء الرب من أجل قديسيه واجتماعنا جميعًا إليه في الهواء، لا بد أن يسبق انفجار الارتداد.  فقديسو الله الحقيقيون لن يرتدوا.  وطالما أن كنيسة الله الحقيقية موجودة هنا كشاهد على الأرض، محفوظة بقوة الروح القدس، والارتداد في عنفوانه محجوز[/font][font=&quot]،[/font][font=&quot] فإن عجلات عربته تسير ببطء، لأن المكابح (الفرامل) تضغط عليها بشدة.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ولكن عندما تُرفع عنها المكابح فجأة باختطاف المؤمنين إلى السماء، ستندفع العربة بكل عنف مكتسحة كل شيء في طريقها إلى أن تتحطم، وهذا هو مصيرها المحتوم.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وفي الآية 8 يُسمى إنسان الخطية [/font][font=&quot]بـ[/font][font=&quot]«[/font]الأثيم[font=&quot]» أو حرفيًا ”المتمرد، أو الذي لا قانون له“".  وفي الآية 7 «[/font]سر الإثم[font=&quot]» هي حرفيًا ”سر التمرد، أو سر اللا[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]قانون“.  وعندما نقرأها بهذه الصيغة يكون من السهل أن ندرك الصلة.  فالتمرد هو جوهر الخطية، فهو الرفض لكل ضوابط أو سلطة، ولذلك فهو مقاومة شرسة لله.  والتمرد (الإثم) الذي يعمل من زمن طويل في العالم المسيحي بشكل سري غير ملحوظ كنار مكبوتة، سوف ترتفع ألسنته إلى أوج اشتعالها في شخص المتمرد، ذلك ”الأثيم“.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ولكن كل هذا سيحدث فقط عندما يكون قديسو الله قد رُفعوا من مشهد الصراع بمجيء الرب لأجلهم.  حاليًا، قوى الشر ”مقيدة“ - ومقيدة لها نفس معنى كلمة ”يحجز“ الواردة في الآية 6و7.  وقد جاءت في الآية 6 «[/font]ما يحجز[font=&quot]»، وفي الآية 7 «[/font]الذي يحجز[font=&quot]». وعبارة ”الذي يحجز“ تشير بلا شك إلى الروح القدس الموجود بأقنومه الآن على الأرض بشكل لم يكن موجودًا به من قبل ولن يكون به فيما بعد.  أما عبارة ”ما يحجز“ فنعتقد أنها تشير إلى وجود الكنيسة على الأرض؛ الكنيسة بصفتها بيت الله الذي يسكن فيه الروح القدس.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ربما لدينا فكرة، ولكنها بالتأكيد فكرة غير كاملة، عن مقدار قوة الكبح الذي يفرضه وجود قديسي الله على انتشار الإثم.  قد يكون المؤمنون فقراء وضعفاء، ولكن روح الله الساكن فيهم هو كلي القدرة.  ومن وقت لآخر تظهر قوة هذا الكبح بأسلوب لا تخطئه الملاحظة.  فكم من مرة فشل فيها أحد المشتغلين بتحضير الأرواح أو السحر في ممارسة ألاعيبه بسبب وجود مؤمن حقيقي أمين في المكان أو في المبنى.  أو لم نلاحظ توقف حديث نجس في حجرة أو مكتب بمجرد دخول خادم أمين للمسيح فجأة إلى المكان؟![/font]*
* 2: 6-12

                     [font=&quot]وعندما تُخطف الكنيسة إلى السماء، ولا يعود للروح القدس مسكن على الأرض، ستكون النتائج خطيرة ومتسارعة.  فالإثم المكبوت سينفجر مُجس[/font][font=&quot]َّ[/font][font=&quot]دًا في ”الأثيم“، وفي فترة وجيزة سيسيطر عمل الشيطان على كل المشهد.  هذا الأثيم الآتي سيتلقى وحيه من الشيطان وسيستعرض قوة الشيطان في كل المجالات.  ولاحظ التعبيرات الكاسحة المُستخدمة في الوصف.  فالشيطان سيؤيده بكل قوة حتى وبالآيات والعجائب الكاذبة، حتى يسيطر بكل «[/font]خديعة الإثم[font=&quot]» على الذين «[/font]لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا[font=&quot]»، الذين تُركوا للهلاك.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]هذه القوة الكاسحة للشيطان ستستمر ولكن إلى زمن يسير.  فبعد استعلان الأثيم على الأرض، لن يمهله الله طويلاً، بل سرعان ما يتعامل معه.  فالرب يسوع الذي سيظهر من السماء سيقضي عليه تمامًا «[/font]يبيده بنفخة فمه[font=&quot]» [/font][font=&quot](الآية 8)[/font][font=&quot]، ويلقي به حيًا في بحيرة النار، كما يبين لنا سفر الرؤيا19: 20.  وكم هو عادل أن ذلك الأثيم العاصي، الذي هو تجسيم لنشاط الشيطان، يلقى جزاءه على يد الرب يسوع نفسه الخاضع الطائع، والذي هو تجسيم لقوة الله وعظمته.  ولا مكان لأية شفاعة أو وساطة في ذلك الموقف.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وينبغي أن نلاحظ أيضًا كم هي عادلة تعاملات الله مع البشر.  فالذين سيقعون ضحية لخديعة الإثم، هم بعينهم الذين لم يحبوا الحق عندما وصلتهم رسالته.  ولأنهم لم يحبوا الحق، لم يصدقوه، «[/font]بل سُروا بالإثم[font=&quot]» [/font][font=&quot](الآية 12)[/font][font=&quot].  وبذلك، وقعوا أسرى لخديعة الإثم، فصدقوا الكذب ووقعوا تحت دينونة الله.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]قبل هذا أرسل الله إليهم الحق، ووصلت رسالة الإنجيل تدوي في آذانهم بواسطة الذين بشروهم «في الروح القدس المُرسل من السماء» [/font][font=&quot](1بط1: 12)[/font][font=&quot].  ولكن الآن «[/font]سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال[font=&quot]» [/font][font=&quot](الآية 11)[/font][font=&quot].  وهذا نفس ما فعله في القديم مع شعب إسرائيل المتمرد، إذ أعمى عيونهم وأغل[/font][font=&quot]َ[/font][font=&quot]ظ قلوبهم [/font][font=&quot](يوحنا12: 40؛ أعمال 28: 26،27)[/font][font=&quot].  هل الله ظالم في هذا؟ على العكس، إنه بار وعادل في كل طرقه وأحكامه.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]هذه الآيات ينبغي أن تكون محك[/font][font=&quot]ّ[/font][font=&quot]ًا للفحص لأولئك المؤمنين الذين يتلهفون لامتلاك قدرات معجزية، خاصة في موضوع ”الشفاء“ و”الألسنة“.  وعليهم أن يلاحظوا أنه رغم وجود مثل هذه الآيات المعجزية بقوة الروح القدس في بداية تدبيرنا الحاضر، فهناك الإشارة إلى أنه في نهاية هذا التدبير ستكون هناك مثل هذه الآيات، ولكنها «[/font]آيات وعجائب كاذبة[font=&quot]» «[/font]بعمل الشيطان[font=&quot]».  وقد اقتربنا نحن من نهاية هذا التدبير، وقد برزت هذه الأيام بعض الأحداث الغريبة التي وُصفت بأنها معجزية وإلهية.  نحن لا نؤكد أن جميع هذه الأحداث كاذبة وشيطانية، لكننا نقول إن الكثير منها كذلك، وأنه إذا لم نفحصها جميعها بدقة في ضوء كلمة الله، يمكن أن نقع ضحايا لخديعة كبرى.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وعندما نراجع الاثنتا عشر آية الأولى من هذا الأصحاح، سنرى أنه بعد مجيء الرب من أجل قديسيه، سيحدث مباشرة ما يلي:[/font]*
*[font=&quot](1) حرك[/font][font=&quot]ة[/font][font=&quot] مائجة في مجال الفكر البشري، يترتب عليها الانهيار أو الارتداد، وتبلغ ذروتها باستعلان ”إنسان الخطية“، ”الأثيم“.[/font]*
*[font=&quot](2) حركة مائجة في المجالات الشيطانية تؤدي إلى تركيز مكثف لقوى الظلام، وتبلغ ذروتها بالمعجزات والآيات الكاذبة، المُتقنة الخداع بدرجة تخدع تمامًا المرتدين.[/font]*
* 2: 11-14

                     [font=&quot](3) تحرك عظيم لله في سلطانه وقوته، تغلق على هؤلاء المرتدين في ضلالهم وعدم قبولهم للحق، وتبلغ ذروتها بتعامله المُعلن معهم بالدينونة بالظهور المجيد لربنا يسوع.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ويحدث أولاً اختطاف (ويمكن أن نسميها أيضًا التقاط أو تنقية) قديسي الله الحقيقيين.  ثم ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية الفاسدة المرفوضة.  وأخيرًا اكتساح دينونة الله لكل هذا النظام الفاسد، الذي تقيأه الرب من فمه.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ولا يعود رجاء هنا لمن رفضوا الإنجيل.  ولا فرصة ثانية لهم بعد مجيء الرب لأجل شعبه.  والحكم الفصل عليهم هو «[/font]لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سُروا بالإثم[font=&quot]»[/font][font=&quot] (الآية 12)[/font][font=&quot].[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ويا له من تناقض مُبهج بين الآيتين 13و12.  فالمؤمنون التسالونيكيون - ونحن أيضًا - مُختارون من قِبَل الله للخلاص، وهو خلاص سيكتمل عندما يجيء الرب من أجلنا، ونقتني مجده [/font][font=&quot](الآية 14)[/font][font=&quot].  هذا هو ما دعانا الإنجيل إليه.  وبقبولنا لهذا الإنجيل صدّقنا الحق، الذي حصننا من البداية ضد الكذب الذي يصدقه الهالكون المخدوعون بواسطة الشيطان.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]و«[/font]تقديس الروح[font=&quot]» هنا لا يشير إلى العمل المستمر للروح القدس في قلوب المؤمنين، لكي يتوافقوا أكثر فأكثر مع مشيئة الله، إنما يشير إلى عملية الفرز والتخصيص لله التي يُجريها روح الله في أول تعامل له مع نفوسنا كبشر، وتكون من نتيجتها أن يسكن روح الله فينا بمجرد قبولنا لرسالة الإنجيل.  فبواسطة هذا العمل السيادي للروح القدس تم تقديسنا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وبناء على هذا، فالوصية لنا هي «[/font]فاثبتوا ... وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التي تعلمتموها[font=&quot]» [/font][font=&quot](الآية15)[/font][font=&quot].  وقد تلقى المؤمنون التسالونيكيون هذه التعاليم بوسيلتين: بالكلام الشفاهي وبالرسالة المكتوبة.  ونحن نشترك معهم في واحدة فقط.  فلنعطِ إذًا كل انتباه واهتمام لكتابات الرسل.  وإن لنا حقًا رجاء صالحًا بالنعمة، [/font][font=&quot]و[/font][font=&quot]هذا ما[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يُعزي قلوبنا ويثبتنا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
 [/font]*​


----------



## Tolerant (13 أغسطس 2010)

*



قلنا أن الله سيرسل عمل الضلال، اي الشيطان للذين لم يؤمنوا، اي الذين رفضوا الإيمان. الإرسال هنا معناه ان الله يسيمح للشيطان ان يكذب ويسيمح للذين لم يؤمنوا بعد بتصديق كذبه.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه أول نقطة نتفق عليها من النقاط التي وضعتُها في ملخص الحوار وهي أن النص لا يُفَسَّر على ظاهره.

النقطة الثانية:




2-	مع وجود الفعل الصريح "يضل" (أنا الرب أضللت هذا النبي)) فلا يصح أبدًا أن نقول أن الله مضل ولا مضلل. فهذا لا يليق بالله.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نتفق على هذه النقطة من تلخيص الحوار؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هذه أول نقطة نتفق عليها من النقاط التي وضعتُها في ملخص الحوار وهي أن النص لا يُفَسَّر على ظاهره.
> ...


*



لا تسرى هذه القاعدة على كل الكتاب المقدس

بل كل آية حسب سياقها




			هل نتفق على هذه النقطة من تلخيص الحوار؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى ذلك النص: نعم
*


----------



## Tolerant (13 أغسطس 2010)

*



لا تسرى هذه القاعدة على كل الكتاب المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن معك على الأقل آية واحدة تشذ عن هذه القاعدة. فهل لنا أن نرى هذه الآية الواحدة؟




فى ذلك النص: نعم

أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك. إذن ننتقل للنقطة الثالثة من تلخيص الحوار:




3-	يصح أن نحمل الفعل "يرحم" (يرحم من يشاء) على حقيقته وظاهره ونشتق منه اسمًا فنقول أن الله رحيم (خر 34: 6 – مز 103: 8) ، ولكننا لا نشتق اسمًا من الفعل "يضل" كما ذكرنا ولا من الفعل "يقسي" (يقسي من يشاء) فلا نقول أن الله قاسٍ. فهذا لا يليق بالله.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نتفق على هذه النقطة من تلخيص الحوار؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *
> 
> 
> إذن معك على الأقل آية واحدة تشذ عن هذه القاعدة. فهل لنا أن نرى هذه الآية الواحدة؟
> ...



*هل مازلت تتذكر ما هو موضوعك, دعنى أذكرك به: ما معنى هذه الآيات لو تكرمتم؟

وقد بينا لك معناها, وأفهمناك إن الذات الإلهية لا تُضل

فلماذا تعمد للتشتيت

إله المسيحية ليس مُضل 

اعتقد أن الموضوع منتهى ولجأ الزميل للتشتيت لأنه مصر على إضلال الإله للبشر,*


----------



## antonius (15 أغسطس 2010)

> *1- كل آية تصرح بأن الله يضل عباده مثل: ((سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال – أنا الرب أضللتُ هذا النبي – وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ – أغلظ الله قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم)) كل هذا يفسر مجازًا: الله يسمح للضلال أن يصل لهم – الله يتخلى عن هذا النبي ويتركه لضلالاته - الله لا يحول بينهم وبين روح الضلال – تركهم الله وأسلمهم لغلظة قلوبهم ولعمى بصيرتهم.
> 
> هل نتفق على هذه النقاط*


بشكل عام نعم..
فكما قلت سابقاً...لا يمكن الجمع بين الله والشر!! هذا محال! فالشر هو خلاف الله....هو خلاف القداسة! وحاشا ان يجتمع نقيضين في الله...
فالله لا يجرب بالشر مطلقاً..وتلك هي القاعدة


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

> *هل نتفق على هذه النقاط
> 
> بشكل عام نعم..*



*الحمد لله. 

إذن اتفقنا

وأشكركم على هذا الحوار

والسلام عليكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *الحمد لله.
> 
> إذن اتفقنا
> 
> ...



*أتفقنا على ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

antonius قال:


> بشكل عام نعم..



*أي أنه أعلن موافته على النقاط التي كتبتُها والتي هي تلخيص للشريط. 

إذا كان عندك اعتراض على نقطة فيسعدنا معرفة رأيك.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

> *أي أنه أعلن موافته على النقاط التي كتبتُها والتي هي تلخيص للشريط. *



لم يقل هذا مطلقا وانما هو لون من التخفي منك

فهو قال "  بشكل عام نعم.. " وبعدها رفض كلامك كليا وجزئيا فقال " فكما قلت سابقاً...لا يمكن الجمع بين  الله والشر!! هذا محال! فالشر هو خلاف الله....هو خلاف القداسة! وحاشا ان  يجتمع نقيضين في الله...
 فالله لا يجرب بالشر مطلقاً..وتلك هي القاعدة " 
فكيف اتفق على نقاطك ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *أي أنه أعلن موافته على النقاط التي كتبتُها والتي هي تلخيص للشريط.
> 
> إذا كان عندك اعتراض على نقطة فيسعدنا معرفة رأيك.*


*
وافق على ما ذكرته أنت فى تلك النقطه




			1- كل آية تصرح بأن الله يضل عباده مثل: ((سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال – أنا الرب أضللتُ هذا النبي – وَهَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ جَعَلَ الآنَ رُوحَ ضَلاَلٍ فِي أَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِكَ – أغلظ الله قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم)) كل هذا يفسر مجازًا: الله يسمح للضلال أن يصل لهم – الله يتخلى عن هذا النبي ويتركه لضلالاته - الله لا يحول بينهم وبين روح الضلال – تركهم الله وأسلمهم لغلظة قلوبهم ولعمى بصيرتهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا ما لخصناه بإن الخالق فى المسيحية يسمح بالضلال لكنه لا يُضل لأن حرية الإنسان مكفوله له فى السلوك والتصرفات والمعتقدات*


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

*هذه لغة عبرية ((أنا أضللت هذا النبي)) . يعني قبل المسيحية بقرون. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *هذه لغة عبرية ((أنا أضللت هذا النبي)) . يعني قبل المسيحية بقرون. *




ومن تكلم الآن عن العبرية ام التركية ؟ !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *هذه لغة عبرية ((أنا أضللت هذا النبي)) . يعني قبل المسيحية بقرون. *



*إله اليهودية هو إله المسيحية ولا أعرف ما علاقة أن النص بالعبرى أو اللاوندى بالموضوع *


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

*هذا هو أسلوب لغة بغض النظر عن الدين. من أساليب اللغة العبرية هو التعبير بالصريح وتقصد به المجاز. وهذه شهادة آدم كلارك وهو يفسر. وتجد هذا في التفسير اليهودي لكتابهم (العهد القديم):

9. But the prophet who is enticed and speaks a word-I, the Lord, have enticed that prophet, and I shall stretch out My hand upon him and destroy him from the midst of My people Israel.   ט.  
But the prophet who is enticed and speaks a word: that is not true.   :  
have enticed: I opened a doorway for him to [do] whatever he wishes. And from here we can learn that if one wishes to defile himself, they open [a door] for him​
http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16112/showrashi/true

"لكن النبي (الكذب) هو الذي ضل وتكلم بالقول: هذا غير صحيح
"أنا أضللتُ": فتحت له بابًا ليفعل ما يريد ...."

هذا أسلوب لغة ولا علاقة له بالدين بشهادة آدم كلارك.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *هذا هو أسلوب لغة بغض النظر عن الدين. من أساليب اللغة العبرية هو التعبير بالصريح وتقصد به المجاز. وهذه شهادة آدم كلارك وهو يفسر. وتجد هذا في التفسير اليهودي لكتابهم (العهد القديم):
> 
> 9. But the prophet who is enticed and speaks a word-i, the lord, have enticed that prophet, and i shall stretch out my hand upon him and destroy him from the midst of my people israel.   ט.
> But the prophet who is enticed and speaks a word: That is not true.   :
> ...



* راجع التفسير بالكامل ولا تستقطع جزء منه لسابق خبراتك فى أقتطاع ما يخدم تضليلك للمحاور معك 

فتفسير آية واحدة أو أثنين منهج فاسد فى الإستدلال على كامل الموضوع


*


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الروابط موضوعة: الرابط اليهودي وضعتُه لك وأنت قد اقتبسته ضمن مداخلتي. وكلام آدم كلارك وضعتُ لك مرجعه وهو تفسير آدم كلارك. وكذلك:




			according to the genius of the Hebrew language, is often said to do a thing, which he only suffers or permits
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://bible.cc/ezekiel/14-9.htm

"طبقًا لتميز اللغة العبرية يقال في الغالب أنه (الله) فعل شيئًا الذي هو  لا يرضى عنه أو يسمح به".

هذا أسلوب لغة ليس إلا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *الروابط موضوعة: الرابط اليهودي وضعتُه لك وأنت قد اقتبسته ضمن مداخلتي. وكلام آدم كلارك وضعتُ لك مرجعه وهو تفسير آدم كلارك. وكذلك:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أكرر: أسلوب أستقطاع آية من سياقها وتفسيرها منفرده أسلوب فاسد فى الأستدلال على كامل الموضوع*


----------



## Tolerant (15 أغسطس 2010)

*وآدم كلارك يقول أنه أسلوب لغة (لغة عبرية) أن تنسب الشيء الصريح لله ((أنا أضللت هذا النبي)) وتقصد المجاز ، والرابط الذي وضعته لك يقول نفس الشيء ، والرابط اليهودي يفسر بنفس الطريقة.

هذه أساليب لغة ليس إلا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

*لنضع التفسير الكامل حتى نظهر للجميع المحاور والتدليس وهذا ليس بغريب عنه :*
*

**That is, he ran before he was sent; he willingly became the servant of Satan’s illusions; and I suffered this to take place, because he and his followers refused to consult and serve me. I have often had occasion to remark that it is common in the Hebrew language to state a thing as done by the Lord which he only suffers or permits to be done; for so absolute and universal is the government of God, that the smallest occurrence cannot take place without his will or permission.



**فلماذا لم تضع هذه ؟؟*
*ألم أقل لك ان التدليس ممنوع ؟http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

> * هذه أساليب لغة ليس إلا*


أظهرنا كذبك 

فأدم كلارك يعلق على النص اولا بأن النبي هو الذي ضل وبعدها علق على اللغة وبعدها شرح لماذا يقال هذا التعبير لأن الله هو العالم بكل شيء

فإلهنا ليس مضل


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

*والآن جاء الدور علي انا لأسأل

**هل عرفت ان إلهنا ليس مُضِل ؟*​


----------



## Tolerant (16 أغسطس 2010)

*



هذه أساليب لغة ليس إلا   



أظهرنا كذبك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل آدم كلارك كذاب عندما قال أن هذا أسلوب اللغة العبرية؟!
وهل الموقع المسيحي كذاب الذي قال أن هذا من تميز اللغة العبرية؟!




وبعدها علق على اللغة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فماذا قال عن هذا الأسلوب في اللغة العبرية؟




هل عرفت ان إلهنا ليس مُضِل ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


لم أقل أن الله مضل أو مضلل من الفعل ((أنا أضللت)). إنما قلتُ أن اللغة تسمح بالتحدث بالصريح في هذه الأمور ويقصد به المجاز .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2010)

> *وهل آدم كلارك كذاب عندما قال أن هذا أسلوب اللغة العبرية؟!*


*تدليس لأني قلت انك تكذب في نسب الضلال لله حرفيا وابعاده عنه مجازيا عن طريق اللغة وهذا ما لم يقله كلارك

كلارك اوضح ان الضلال هو من الله واوضح لماذا قيل هذا عن الله ( لانه هو العالم ولا يحدث اي امر بدونه ) و بعدها ذكر هذه النقطة ولكن لم يعلل تفسيره باللغة العبرية كمجاز

اعرفت انك تكذب ؟*



> * وهل الموقع المسيحي كذاب الذي قال أن هذا من تميز اللغة العبرية؟!*



*اي موقع مسيحي ؟؟*



> *فماذا قال عن هذا الأسلوب في اللغة العبرية؟*


*وما علاقته بموضوع الشريط ؟ !!*



> *لم أقل أن الله مضل أو مضلل من الفعل*


*بل قلت وفقط عللت نفيه بالتفسير المجازي للنص الصريح !!!!! وعجبي !!*



> *نما قلتُ أن اللغة تسمح بالتحدث بالصريح في هذه الأمور ويقصد به المجاز .*


*
تدليس أخر
اذ انه ليس مضل بسبب اللغة انها تحمل هذا بل من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ومن التفاسير !!!

فأي منهم تختار !؟*




*أكرر سؤالي للمرة الثانية علّك تراه ..*

*هل عرفت ان إلهنا ليس مُضِل ؟*

*وآخر


هل عرفت معنى الآيات ؟ أم لا ؟*



> *ما معنى هذه الآيات لو تكرمتم؟*


----------



## Tolerant (16 أغسطس 2010)

> كلارك اوضح ان الضلال هو من الله واوضح لماذا قيل هذا عن الله ( لانه هو العالم ولا يحدث اي امر بدونه )



*موافق.

إذن اتفقنا

سلام*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2010)

يعنى كل نشفان الريق ده  والللف والدوران 
واستلاد الكلام والعبارات
للتغطية على
الاله الذى  يهدى من يشاء   و يضل  من يشاء وبغير  حساب  وما أكثر  ماعنده بغير حساب
الذ


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *موافق.
> 
> *



*موافق على أن الخالق غير مُضّل وأنه لا مُضّل إلا إبليس وأعوانه ؟؟؟ *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2010)

الذى  لا  مضل  لمن هديته  ولا  هادى  لمن أضللته
سبق وان اوضحنا ان الضلال ليس من الله -والتجريب -يعنى الامتحان والتحدى بالشرور  ليس من الهنا الصالح  اله الكتاب المقدس  
وقلنا بحسب الرساله الى روميه 1 ومن الاية 18 وللاخر ان الله يبذل كل الجهد  التربوى الممكن بذله دون تعارض مع مبداء  حرية الانسان فى الاختيار لدعوة البشرية الى الخير والصلاح لكن اصرارهم الشديد  على الانحراف وتشبثهم وتحيزهم للضلال والفساد الذى مبعثه الشيطان -و مبعثه نفوسهم الامارة بالسؤء وشهواتهم  هى التى تضلهم
-رسالة يعقوب الرسول 1 الايه13 والخ
-وان الشرير  يتطور بشره وجموحه فى المعاصي  الى الاسؤاء والارداء

اوجه اشاده بصاحب تعليق رقم 82 وكثيرون ايضا 
اما الاخ توليرانت اراه يهدف  الىاغراض  خالية من التجرد والبحث العلمى بموضوعية لكنه  يسعى لاستسقاط واستحلاب   ألفاظ معينة  كاليهود الذين  كانوا يريدون أن ((((يصطادوه بكلمة من فمه))))  ليبث الاخ الغير مسيحى مغالطات حول إيماننا بالهنا الصالح  على سبيل ((( واحده بواحده))) علما بأن إلإضلال راسخ وثابت فى الاسماء الحسنى التى يؤمن بها الزميل وعديد من الايات والاحاديث التى تقطع وتجزم بالاضلال حقا وفعلا  لا رمزا ولا مجازا 

وهذه تحسب محاولة للمغالطة فهو ينحو نحو الشيخ حسان  المغرض  
نصلي طالبين له الهداية ومعرفة الحق


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2010)

> *موافق.
> 
> إذن اتفقنا
> 
> سلام*



سلام 
اذن نحن متفقين ان الإله لا يضل احد وإنما يسمح بضلال من ارادوا ان يضلوا


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يونيو 2011)

> *هل أعيدها لك مرة أخرى؟. أعيدها لك مما سبق من الآيات:
> 
> 1- الله يرسل عمل الضلال للذين لم يؤمنوا فينقلب لديهم الكذب صدقًا.
> 
> 2- الله يسمح لروحه أن يقوم بما يلي:*


 
*هل قراءت تفاسيرك فى قرآنك قبل ان تتطعن فى كتبنا .؟؟؟؟*
*يذكر تعالى أنه هو الذي أضل المشركين ، وأن ذلك بمشيئته وكونه وقدرته ، وهو الحكيم في أفعاله ، بما قيض لهم من القرناء من شياطين الإنس والجن : ( **فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم **) أي : حسنوا لهم أعمالهم في الماضي ، وبالنسبة إلى المستقبل فلم يروا أنفسهم إلا محسنين ، كما قال تعالى : ( **ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون **) [ الزخرف : 36 ، 37 ]*
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...no=41&ayano=25


*قراءت موضوعك هذا وقررت بفتح هذا الموضوع  فى قسم الحوار الآسلامى *
*القضاء والقدر فى المفهوم الآسلامى مفهوم خاطىء"بقلمـــــــى"*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

1 --- الموقف هنا هو موقف رد فعل من الله ، ضد أشخاص أعطاهم فرصاً كثيرة ، ولكنهم صمموا على رفضهم للحق

فلمثل هؤلاء ، يعاقبهم الله بأشد عقوبة ، وهى أن يطلق عليهم إبليس الذى يسيرون على نظامهم ، فيقدم لهم المزيد من الضلالات ، لكى لا تكون خيبتهم مستورة عن الأنظار ، بل تنضج حتى تفوح رائحتها للكل

فالهدف هنا هو كشف الضلال الذى يسيرون فيه فعلاً ومتمسكين به لأقصى الحدود ، عن طريق مضاعفته لكى يفوح رائحته النتنة التى كانت مختفية

2 -- أما عند من يعبدون الشيطان ، فإنهم يجعلونه هو البادئ الأصلى للضلال ، وليس كردة فعل لكشف ضلالهم الموجود فعلاً

عند أهل الشيطان ، يقولون أن أصل الفجور هو من إلهام إلههم : ملهمها فجورها

++++++++++++++++

فالفارق شاسع ، عند من يفكرون بحيادية


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يوليو 2011)

*طبعا يا اخ توليرنت عندما دخلت موضوعى لم تصدق ان هذة الآشياء موجودة فى القرآن دخلت وخرجت دون ان تتكلم بحرف واحد يبدو أن الموضوع تم الرد علية فكيف تطعن فى شىء وهو موجود عندك فى القرآن *
*وعندى ايات كثيرة تثبت ان الهك يرسل عمل روح الضلال الى المشركين *


*عليك أن تذاكر كتابك الآول ولا داعى أن تصور المنتدى مثل ما تفعلة فى المواقع ألاسلامية باسم دكتور /نيــــــو *
*ربنا يهديك *​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول رسالتي تيموثاوس ورسالة تيطس*​*قال المعترض:* »ورد في 1تيموثاوس 2:3 و4 »مخلِّصنا الله، الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلُصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون« ولكن ورد في 2تسالونيكي 2:11 و12 »*ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سُرُّوا بالإثم«**.* فالاقتباس الأول يقول إن الله يريد أن يخلص جميع الناس، ولكن الاقتباس الثاني يقول إن الله يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال ثم يعاقبهم عليه«.
*وللرد نقول:* كان الواجب على المعترض *أن ينتبه إلى الآية السابقة* لما اقتبسه من رسالة 2تسالونيكي، فهي تقول: *»**لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلُصوا،* ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال«. إن الله يريد خلاص جميع الناس، ولهذا أرسل الأنبياء والرسل لهدايتهم، *فمن أصرّ على العناد أسلمه لقساوة قلبه.* وقد أرسل موسى إلى فرعون المرة بعد الأخرى، فخالف وعاند، فأسلمه الله لقساوة قلبه.


----------



## e-Sword (20 فبراير 2013)

أجوبة فوق الرائعة من الاستاذة الرائعين دائما شكرا ليكم 

ممكن الحلقة دى تفيد 

[YOUTUBE]0Zi7DlBSNOk[/YOUTUBE]

الهنا عظيم دائما 
​


----------

